# Euer Resumee nach 10 Gratistagen



## Jehova (19. Juli 2009)

Sicherlich haben viele ebenso wie ich Gebrauch von den 10 Gratistagen gemacht und Warhammer noch einmal angetestet.
Mich würde interessieren, wie euer Urteil nach längerer Pause aus? Haben sich grundlegende Dinge geändert?
Bleibt ihr dabei oder WAR´s nur ein Intermezzo?


----------



## brudersicarius (19. Juli 2009)

wenn du selbst die 10 testtage genützt hast, kannst du dir doch selber ein Urteil fällen. Was interresiert dich was die anderen sagen??


----------



## Ahothep (19. Juli 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> wenn du selbst die 10 testtage genützt hast, kannst du dir doch selber ein Urteil fällen. Was interresiert dich was die anderen sagen??



Was interessiert es dich daran zu erfragen was ihn die Meinung andere interessiet ?? lol ^^

@TE: Ich hab die 10 Tage auch mal genutzt und ich muss sagen für mich hat sich das Spiel weder weiterentwickelt noch hat es verschlimmert.

Statt neuen Content zu starten hätte man erstmal die Sachen ausbessern sollen die einfach noch fehlen um das Spiel zu verbessern. Es hat Potenzial, aber es wird noch nicht genutzt. Die Schuld gebe ich aber weder Mythic noch GOA sondern ganz einfach EA-Games die sich da einmischen und einfach alles kaputt machen.

Für mich ist das ein reines PVP-Spiel und man hat mit den neuen Ländern versucht PVE mit PVP zu verbinden was für mich persönlich (andere denken anders aber das is einfach meine Meinung) schwachsinnig ist. Im PVP ist das Spiel nicht zu toppen und das hätte man weiter ausbauen sollen. LotD sind für mich ein neues Gebiet wo ich dazu genötigt werde Publics zu machen um in eine Instanz gehen zu können in die ich gar nicht will ^^

Dennoch geht es für mich gleichzeitig im PVP in eine Richtung die sehr gut ist selbst für Casual-Gamer. Das Markensystem ist Prima. So kommt jeder an Ausrüstung dran, selbst die die nur einmal am Tag evtl. ne Burg erobern oder in Scenarien was gewinnen. Das is wiederrum eine gute Lösung :-)

Dennoch warte ich mit einer verlängerung des Abonoments (so richtig geschrieben?) ab da es für mich noch nicht optimal ist. Bin aber nicht grundsätzlich abgeneigt es irgendwann auch wieder zu versuchen ^^


----------



## Rungor (19. Juli 2009)

auch ich hab die 10 tage getestet und war, auch wenn ich am anfang während des leveln (37-40) eher entäuscht war (keine spieler => alle 40), am ende doch sehr überzeugt das noch etwas aus warhammer wird....
neues gebiet hab ich mir nicht angesehen....zuviel los im RvR...
einmal die burg angreifen dann schnell woanders hin und burg deffen .... das liebe ich einfach so in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich brauch keine gilde wie in AoC um eine Burgeroberung mitzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zu den wirklich störenden dingen:
-) leider bleibt man immer noch an zäunen usw. hängen was vor allem in SC's nervt ...
-) unsichtbare mauern über die ganze welt verteilt...sei es durch fenster durch die man nicht durchspringen soll...oder in höhlen bei übergängen wo man nicht runterfliegen soll => finde ich schrecklich und zwingt mich wie bei einem singleplayer spiel das zu tun was die entwickler wollen das ich tue.... 
-) AoE > Alles ...allerdings soll hier ja bald nachgeholfen werden...hoffe dann von Nicht FanBoys gesagt zu bekommen das sich wirklich was verbessert hat...

ich habe gestern auch meine 14 tage AoC gestartet...und bleibe weiterhin der meinung => PvP ist Mist (keine Gilde => keine Burgschlacht), Kampfsystem und Grafik => besser als bei allen anderen MMO's
daher: 
für PvP würde ich euch WAR empfehlen (hat einfach das beste PvP das es im Moment gibt *hoff auf Mortal Online*)
für PvE empfehle ich allen AoC...durch das Kampfsystem und die wirklich tolle Atmossphäre macht selbst einem PvP-Freak wie mir PvE spaß....

edit: nach den 14 tagen AoC warte ich noch bis sich Warhammer wieder balanced hat und werde dann wohl nochmal einzahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hätte ich nie gedacht aber nachdem AoC noch immer kein PvP hat....)


----------



## Ceilyn (19. Juli 2009)

Also,

ich hab nicht direkt die 10 Tage Trail gespielt, sondern meinen alten Acc wieder aktiviert. 
zuletzt hatte ich WAR kurz nach der Beta gespielt fuer einen guten monat, nachdem mich WoW nicht mehr gereitzt hat und mein freund sich eh um seine xbox360 kuemmern wollte hab ich mir ein "neues" mmog gesucht... (ich kann offline games einfach nichts abgewinnen auf dauer) .. 

naja.. gut.. lange rede kurzer sinn... 
anfang war ich voller euphorie, habe WAR gestartet und das erste was ich gesucht habe, war der RvR - SZ knopf.. gut.. das RvR im low lvl bereich auf Erengrad hat spass gemacht.. ging auch relativ schnell auf.. auf jeden fall zu den hauptspielzeiten... 
nebenbei immer ein paar quests gemacht um schneller zu lvln... es hat am anfang tierisch viel spass gemacht.. nachts habe ich fast nur gequestet... 

es gibt einige kleine inis.. aber irgendwie haben die mich bisher auch nicht wirklich gluecklich gemacht. es war schwer dafuer ueberhaupt eine gruppe zu finden.. daher wurde ich da zwei drei mal durch gezogen, was auch nicht so das optimum ist... es scheint im allgemeinen fast alles nur noch im end-game bereich zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie schon woanders geschrieben, finde ich die wirtschaft (AH) und craften schon fast ueberfluessig. Steinchen machen ist zwar gut .. muss man sie nicht im AH kaufen.. aber wirklich kaufen tut sie im "niedrigeren" bereich kaum einer... Gruene und Blaue Ruestung wird man leider auch nur sehr schwer los bis gar nicht .. :/ 
Das Craften an fuer sich, ist noch simpler als bei WoW .. ausserdem find ich es ein bissi "unuebersichtlich" ... man sieht nicht genau ob man mit den items noch einen skillpunkt bekommen kann oder nicht. so ists mir schon passiert das ich mit einem skill von ueber 100 keinen punkt mit items bekommen habe die lvl 100 waren.. aber mit items die lvl 50 waren <.< '' 

Das PvE und die Quests sind anfuer sich auf dauer auch bissi langweilig. in der regel toetest du fast ausschliesslich die gegner deiner Rasse .. also als Dunkelelfin halt Hochelfen ... die Quests sind in der Regel auch immer die Gleichen.. Toete bla, Bringe bla, Rede mit Bla.. verwende objekt bla .. gut, dass ist wohl in der regel das problem, was fast jedes MMOG hat... zu den PvE quests gibts halt noch die SZ Quests die man machen kann... zwischendurch bekommt man sogar nuetzliche und schicke items fuer die quests... aber in der regel sind es sachen die man kaum noch braucht xD 
Das man fuer RufRang Items kaufen kann, find ich sehr nuetzlich.. selbst wenn man nicht genug marken bisher abbekommen hat.. questitems sind in der regel wesentlich schlechte.. ist nur ein problem, wenn du nicht den rufrang zusammen bekommst fuer die items <.< 

Ich muss sagen, dass mich das spiel im moment gar nicht mehr reitzt.. und das war schon so nach gut 2 wochen.. ich logg teilweise nur noch ein, schau wer on ist.. und logg meistens gleich wieder aus.. zwischendurch kann ich mich noch aufraffen ein paar quests oder sz zu machen.. aber ich merk das mir der elan und die lust einfach fehlt ueberhaupt einzuloggen.. so wars bei WoW auch schon nach gut 6 Monaten xD 
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich in der letzte zeit auch nicht wirklich viel gespielt habe, sondern eher casual .. sprich eingeloggt, einges gemacht und dann wieder off gegangen.. so halt 2-3 Std am Tag.. Manchmal halt auch mehr, wenn ich zu wenig zu tun hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es fehlen mit so viele kleinigkeiten und genauso stoeren mich so viele kleinigkeiten. wie andere schon geschrieben ist die umgebung mein groesster feind. ich bleibe an jedem dummen stein oder baum haengen.. <.< das ist total nervig.. dazu finde ich die respawn zeit teilweise auch total schrecklich. ich hab manchmal nicht mal genug zeit das item zu looten (einen bericht zB der irgendwo rumliegt) oder gar all die leichen zu pluendern. das finde schon daneben <.< 
man kann sich nicht hinsetzen O.o find ich ein absolutes no go.. xD mal ehrlich der char hat einiges an emotes, aber kann sich nicht mal hinsetzen? <.< 
die grafik engine ist teilweise sehr buggy.. so passiert das manche animationen beim kaempfen total aus faellt.. warum auch immer.. spieler liegend auf ihren "mount" sitzen .. oder liegend durch die gegend rennen.. dazu gibt es oft auch clipping bugs oder "lags".. der npc steht eigentlich neben mir, ich klick ihn an und auf einmal  ist er 5 meter hinter mir.. aber eigentlich hatte ich kein lag gehabt... 
naja.. dann gibts zu wenig einstellungsmoeglichkeiten fuer die grafik.. sie ist zwar teilweise sehr huebsch gemacht, doch wuenschte ich mir, mehr moeglichkeiten mehr rauszuholen... 

gut, die bombergruppen im SZ sind bekannt, dafuer wartet man grad auf den neuen patch, der das offentlich besser macht.. aber ob es besser wird.. ka <.< 

also, fuer mich: ich werde es wohl nun auslaufen lassen.. ich glaub der ACC laeuft noch ne gute woche.. was ich dann spiele, weiss ich noch nicht. 
im moment liebaeugel ich mit FFXI, weil sich dort einiges veraendert hat und das durchaus nur positiv... 

AoC konnte ich noch nie etwas abgewinnen ... was meinte eine freundin zu mir, die es aktiv gespielt hat.. nach dem 5. Char am lvlcap, welches man innerhalb von einigen wenigen tagen erreichen kann, wenn man weiss wo man "farmen" muss .. und saemtlichen sets von bossen die durch aus nur buggy sind.. hatte sie das spiel durch.. sie hat von Dez bis April oder sowas jede woche das gleiche gemacht ... wenn man das lvl cap normal mit quests erreichen wollte, gabs ab einem lvl bereich keine quests mehr xD naja, geschmackssache halt xD


----------



## Resse (19. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die 10 Tage ebenfalls genutzt. Ich möchte gleich noch dazu sagen, dass ich bereits seit Februar kein WoW mehr angerührt habe. WoW hat jeglichen Reiz verloren.

Als ich gesehen habe, dass der Spalta nun endlich mit drin ist, hab ich die 10 Tage natürlich genutzt und einen neuen Charakter angefangen. War auch recht spaßig am Anfang. Nur leider gibt es immernoch genügend Kritikpunkte.

1. Das Craftingsystem ist kaum erklärt. Keine Ahnung, was man mit den einzelnen Berufen alles machen kann. Im Spiel hab ich kaum Hinweise darauf gefunden.
2. Das Tomecrafting wird ebenfalls im Spiel nirgends erklärt. Ich habe nur zufällig im Internet auf einer Fanseite was dazu gefunden.
3. Es fehlen immernoch Hauptstädte.
4. Das Ganze ist immernoch extrem unübersichtlich. Das Tome of Knowledge mag viele Informationen enthalten. Die die man sucht zu finden ist allerdings schon fast eine Lebensaufgabe.
5. Umgebungsprobleme - städig bleibt man irgendwo hängen
6. Public Quests - ist in den entsprechenden Gebieten nichts los, kann man public quests in die Tonne treten (das Ganze beschränkt sich dann nur auf influence farmen)
7. Ab und an kann man durch andere Spieler durchlaufen, aber und an geht es nicht. Gerade in den ungünstigsten Situationen geht es oftmals nicht -_-
8. Die Belagerungswaffen machen meiner Auffassung nach zu wenig Schaden.
9. Scenarien sind an Levelbereiche gebunden. Das macht irgendwie absolut keinen Sinn.
10. Man muss ständig den renown Rang mitleveln, da man ansonsten nicht alle Items eines Levelbereichs tragen kann
11. Es ist extrem schwierig den RVR inf auf max zu bekommen in den Low Level Gebieten, da man schneller levelt als man an entsprechenden Schlachten teilnehmen kann (ist halt nichts los dort)
12. Erwähnte ich schon die Übersichtlichkeit?

Ich habe bereits vor Ablauf der 10 Tage wieder das Interesse verloren. Es ist eigentlich schade, da viel Potenzial da ist. Naja, ich werde wohl weiter auf ein neues gutes MMO warten müssen (geht mir weg mit Aion). Bin mit dem Spalta übrigens bis Level 22 gekommen. Wie ich War ursprünglich gekauft habe, hab ichs nur bis Level 8 geschafft, bevor ich das Interesse verloren hatte. Das war zumindest ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Juli 2009)

Resse schrieb:


> Ich habe die 10 Tage ebenfalls genutzt. Ich möchte gleich noch dazu sagen, dass ich bereits seit Februar kein WoW mehr angerührt habe. WoW hat jeglichen Reiz verloren.
> 
> Als ich gesehen habe, dass der Spalta nun endlich mit drin ist, hab ich die 10 Tage natürlich genutzt und einen neuen Charakter angefangen. War auch recht spaßig am Anfang. Nur leider gibt es immernoch genügend Kritikpunkte.
> 
> ...



die sind erstmal gut geschrieben, da sind einige Sachen dabei, die man wirklich einbauen könnte. (vllt mal ins offizielle Forum schreiben ^^)

1. Jap, andererseits wie will man Crafting erklären? Die Items geben vor wie man sie nutzt, einen langen Text zum Crafting liest sich heutzutage eh keiner mehr durch. Ist wohl das Problem, dass viele es nur noch gewohnt sind: Hole die Mats, klicke auf start, sei 30min afk... fertig. Das System war ursprünglich mal auf Tüftler ausgelegt, die sich jede Zutatenkombi aufschreiben (da hat es mir persönlich auch noch Spass gemacht Pharmazeut zu sein). Dann wurde es vereinfacht und nun ist es auch nur noch ein Itemgefarme. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es jetzt nicht schwer erlernbar oder unverständlich. Im Manual steht eigentlich auch alles wichtiges drin. Und viel mehr kann man da auch nicht machen.
2. Was is Tomecrafting?
3. Die werden nicht mehr (aufjedenfall nicht mehr in ihrer alten Form) ins Spiel kommen. Bisher plant man nix dergleichen. Außerdem braucht man sie auch nicht... ist ja schon schwer genug mal AD zu raiden^^
4. Jap, ne Suchenfunktion wäre hier echt der Hammer. Manchmal suche ich einen bestimmten Titel und muss mich erst Seitenweise durchblättern. Auch sind viele Sachen sehr komisch verlinkt, bzw zusammengefasst
5. Habe ich lustigerweise seit 1.3 kaum noch. Ja man springt mal irgendwo dagegen und hackelt da 2sek drin rum, aber das ist schon recht selten und früher war es noch viel schlimmer. Da waren Büsche, Zäune und Steine meist ein Grund für einen Char reset^^
6. Es gibt immer 1 leichte, 1mittlere und 1 schwere PQ. In den low Gebieten sicherlich etwas nervig, aber was will man machen? Nach ner gewissen zeit tummeln sich in den Startgebieten eben nur noch Twinks oder es ist nicht viel los (Meine Witchelf hat lustigerweise jede PQ im T1 und T2 min einmal abgeschlossen, waren dort viele Leute auf Erengrad unterwegs)
7. Im RvR scheint Mythic wieder die Kollision für die eigene Fraktion eingeschaltet zu haben (eine Zeit lang hatte man nur Kollision mit der anderen Fraktion). Ich hänge auch meist zwischen Burgtor und Spielermenge, oder komem nicht durch die Masse der Spieler durch. Durchlaufen durch eigene Leute scheint alse in Feindesnähe wieder nicht mehr zu gehen. Was ich persönlich begrüße (was auch wiederrum für eine stärkere Performance spricht, wegen dieser wurde ja die Kollision innerhalb der eigenen Fraktion abgeschaltet)
8. /sign mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen
9. Doch macht es, der Aufbau der Szenarien ist an die Level angepasst. So sind die t1/2 Szenarien kleienr als die T3/4 Szenarien und auch gewisse Fähigkeiten (wie Knock-back, Stun, etc) werden bei den späteren Szenarien erst sinnvoll (vorher gibt es sie ja eh nicht). Man hätte auch 4 Szenarien Einheitsbrei machen können, das wär wohl aber den meisten auf den Senkel gegangen. Was man allerdngs öfter machen könnte wären diese "back to roots"-Szenarien, wie man es jetzt wieder mit Nordenwacht auf dem PTR macht. Also ab und an ein "altes Szenario" für alle Tiers freischalten.
10. nö, muss man nicht. Man muss dann eben nur entsprechend im PvE aktiv sein. Mein Ork war lvl 40 und RR30 und auch vorher hab ich öfter mal (wegen leereren Servern) im RR hinterhergehinkt. Das ging trotzdem super. Erst ab 40 ist es wichtig, aber da levelt man den RR ja eh immer^^
11. der ist auch extrem unwichtig. Aber im nächsten (übernächsten?) Patch werden ja Exp, RP und Inf des oRvR wieder angepasst. Ich hab noch zu Zeiten gelevelt, da gabs kein Inf im RvR. Hat mich dennoch nicht gekillt. Für Twinks ist es aber ganz nett, das stimmt wohl.
12. Kommt drauf an welche^^ Gilde, Interface, SNG, Bags sind eigentlich sehr übersichtlich. Nur das Tome muss dringend mal neugeschrieben werden.^^


----------



## Resse (19. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> 2. Was is Tomecrafting?



http://moneyne.ws/2008/09/27/warhammer-onl...e-unlock-lists/

Der NPC dafür im Spiel heißt meines Wissens nach Tome Crafter  oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Juli 2009)

achso, dazu steht auch was im Manual. Die Dinger gibts schließlich nicht ohne Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (19. Juli 2009)

Ich nutze die 10 Tage auch, wollte aber eh mal wieder reinschauen und hätte auch so für nen Monat ein Abo abgeschlossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab meinen beiden 40ern, Schattenkrieger & Sigmarpriester wieder mal ausgiebig Freigang gewährt. 
Fazit von den beiden Klassen: Der SK hat kaum noch eine Daseinsberechtigung. Als DD für Instanzen wird man scheinbar nicht mehr gewollt (hatte nur Absagen wenns um die Krypten und co ging) da die Leute lieber "echte" DDs mitnehmen. Überhaupt sieht man nur noch selten SK-Maincharaktere, viele haben ihn zum "Fun"-Twink degradiert und spielen mittlerweile Klassen die auch was richtig können.

Mit dem nächsten kleinen Patch wird der Schaden für Plänkler auch nochmal verringert, dazu spar ich mir jetzt aber jegliche Kommentare. Sehr schade, aber man war ja noch nie der Hit als SK und ists gewohnt.

Vom Sigmarpriester wird in der Regel immer noch verlangt als hirnloser Healbot aufzutreten. Nicht mit mir, da bin ich auch Flame-resistent und spiele ihn so wie ich es mag...als DD-/ Healsupporter für die vorderen Reihen, auch ohne LV-Equipment. Immernoch spaßig die Klasse!

Die Performance an sich ist bei mir wirklich besser geworden. Als störend empfinde ich aber immernoch die Wegfindung der Mobs im PvE, gerade bei PQs wo man viele viele Mobs umnieten muss nervt es schnell. Hier bin ich wesentlich bessere Qualität aus anderen Spielen gewohnt.

Die Länder der Toten hab ich mir nur kurz angeschaut, sieht schick aus. Wie die Inhalte sind kann ich aber nicht sagen da ich keine Zeit mehr hatte und die Länder eh fast immer den Destros gehören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab dann noch einen kleinen Schwarzork-Twink auf Erengrad ausgegraben, ihn mittlerweile auf knapp 30 gespielt und das macht mir sehr viel Spaß. Ich hab beim Leveln viele nette Leute kennengelernt und fühl mich auch direkt wohler als auf Carroburg (Order), das ist aber rein subjektiv versteht sich und mal schauen wie es sich im T4 verhält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es haben sich ja viele kleine Dinge verändert (Behütungen z.B.) wo ich mir erstmal alles in Ruhe anschauen muss. Es gibt nach wie vor Kritikpunkte (AE-Spam, Pathing etc.), aber der Spaß in WAR überwiegt und daher werd ich wieder ein Abo abschließen und mich aktiv meinem Schwarzork auf Erengrad widmen. Wenn ich hoch genug bin hoff ich eine schöne Gilde zu finden und das Spiel in vollen Zügen genießen zu können. Für entspanntes PvE kann ich dank LTA jederzeit in Lotro einloggen und für Action, tollen Humor etc. in Warhammer.

Ich bin gespannt wie Warhammer sich nun die nächste Zeit, auch dank des Führungswechsels entwickeln wird. Mir machts Spaß, Sinn vom Spiel erfüllt....fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (20. Juli 2009)

Warhammer habe ich damals die ersten zwei Monate nach Release gespielt. Da es zu der Zeit im RvR der T4 Bereiche gar nichts los war hatte ich nun gleich 3 Charaktere der Stufe 40 zur Verfügung. Eisenbrecher, Schamane und Zauberin. Daher habe ich das Angebot zum Neutesten natürlich sofort angenommen.

Alles in allem hat sich WAR defintiv zum Besseren gewendet, im RvR von Erengrad ist eine Menge los und es machte tatsächlich Spaß. Erstes großes Manko war allerdings noch immer die recht stark einbrechende Perfomance bei großen Keepfights und die immernoch nicht gescheit funktionierende Kollisionsabfrage, die mich besonders mit meinem Zwerg schon damals an den Rand der Verzweiflung brachte.
Jedoch muss ich leider Gottes auch zugeben das sich das Spielgefühl nicht positiver änderte, die diversenen kleineren Bugs (wurden weiter oben bereits aufgelistet) und das immernoch nicht zu genüge zufriedenstellende Balancing (z.B. HK haut einen IB mit Schild aus den Socken - Sinn?) leider nicht so überarbeitet wurde wie ich es mir schon damals erhoffte. Von Stein-Schere-Papier ist daher nicht allzu viel zu sehen.

Dennoch ist WAR mittlerweile ein wirklich gutes Spiel geworden. Für Leute mit starken PvP Ambitionen, die nicht unbedingt zu den Dauerzockern gehören und sich trotz hohen Hardwareanforderungen mit durchschnittlicher Grafik zufriedengeben können in jedem Fall ein Leckerbissen, daher zu empfehlen - auch wenn ich mir die Länder der Toten bis auf einen kleinen Abstecher weitgehend gespart habe (konnte leider nur dieses WE testen).

Verlängern werde ich meinen Account nicht, was allerdings auch an zeitlichen Gründen liegt. Zum einen spiele ich derzeit 2 MMOs als Betatester und habe danach vor wieder meine üblichen paar Monate EvE Online zu absolvieren. Zum anderen möchte ich noch das 14 Tage Angebot von AoC in Anspruch nehmen und nach etwa 9 Monaten schauen was sich dort getan hat.


Greetz...


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juli 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Jedoch muss ich leider Gottes auch zugeben das sich das Spielgefühl nicht positiver änderte, die diversenen kleineren Bugs (wurden weiter oben bereits aufgelistet) und das immernoch nicht zu genüge zufriedenstellende Balancing (z.B. HK haut einen IB mit Schild aus den Socken - Sinn?) leider nicht so überarbeitet wurde wie ich es mir schon damals erhoffte. Von Stein-Schere-Papier ist daher nicht allzu viel zu sehen.



Jap, das ärgert mich als BO auch immer wieder. Sicherlich, ich bin der Meinung der DD sollte einen Tank (ohne Heal) besiegen können, aber es sollte eben lange dauern und nicht lukrativ sein. Derzeit Solo'n ein ja dann doch viele Klassen. Wobei es im Raid immer noch geht, schlimm wirds wirklich erst bei einer 1on1 Situation wo man echt schnell im Dreck liegt, dafür, dass man ja am meisten aushalten sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (20. Juli 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Jedoch muss ich leider Gottes auch zugeben das sich das Spielgefühl nicht positiver änderte, die diversenen kleineren Bugs (wurden weiter oben bereits aufgelistet) und das immernoch nicht zu genüge zufriedenstellende Balancing (z.B. HK haut einen IB mit Schild aus den Socken - Sinn?) leider nicht so überarbeitet wurde wie ich es mir schon damals erhoffte. Von Stein-Schere-Papier ist daher nicht allzu viel zu sehen.
> 
> [...]


Naja... Das liegt in erster Linie am Rüstungsdurchschlag mancher Fähigkeiten. Der ignoriert dann das Schild, kostet aber auch mehr AP und macht allgemein weniger Schaden. Ist also nur effektiv, wenn man so geskillt ist. Da ich selber Tank spiele kenne ich das sehr gut, aber aktuell sind auch Heiler aus dem Schere-Stein-Papier-Zirkel komplett außen vor. Ich meine... Was tötet z. B. ein Zelot? Dafür macht er echt zu wenig Schaden... 

=> Ranged-DDs => Tanks => Melee-DDs => Ranged-DDs => Tanks => ...

Wenn also Ranged-DDs Äpfel sind, Tanks Birnen und Melee-DDs Bananen - sind Heiler wohl Pilze oder so was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glycerion (20. Juli 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> => Ranged-DDs => Tanks => Melee-DDs => Ranged-DDs => Tanks => ...
> 
> Wenn also Ranged-DDs Äpfel sind, Tanks Birnen und Melee-DDs Bananen - sind Heiler wohl Pilze oder so was
> 
> ...



Wenn ich meinen Schaden als Zelot mir anschaue, fühle ich mich nicht mal wie ein Pilz, eher Spore.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Kaleb- (20. Juli 2009)

ja hab die 10 Tage auch ausgekostet, ABER 13&#8364;/Monat ist mir das (immernoch) nicht wert.

RVR macht ja Laune die gut gemachten ÖQ mit 3+ Spielern können auch Spass machen doch abseits des RVR Gebiets herrscht doch eher Stille und die technische Umsetzung des Spiels ist eine Katastrophe (OK EverQuest2 hat eine noch grottigere Engine) bei manchen Keepfihgts fällt ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Spielern die Framerate ins Bodenlose, auch die Ladezeiten sind trotz der doch eher plumpen und starren Grafik zu hoch.

immernoch ein nettes Spiel mit guten einzigartigen Ideen, Tolles Design/Gestaltung/Lizenzverwertung aber mieße Technik!


----------



## 666Anubis666 (20. Juli 2009)

Also ich muss hier nochmal sagen, das mich kein MMO bisher so gefesselt hat wie WAR.
Die Story ist so unendlich lang und unendlich weit.
Das RvR und die Schlachten um die Hauptstadt machen einfach riesen spaß und man kommt rellativ schnell an sein lvl bzw seinen RR wenn man gas gibt.

Für mich ist das Spiel einfach das beste MMO und ich möchte meinen kleinen Git nichtmehr missen.


----------



## Rorre (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch die 10 Tage ausprobiert. Hab mit Release angefangen und nach einem Monat ca wieder aufgehört. Bin eher der PVP typ. Und die RVR kämpfe bzw die Keeps and Caps find ich SUPER. Ich liebe es wenn mehrere Spieler von überall auf einen Punkt stürmen und sich gegenseitig metzeln. Da kommt so ein richtiges Kriegsfeeling auf und man steigert sich echt rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Leider merkt man noch immer die vielen Bugs und die Grafik ist natürlich ein Riesiges Manko. Bei mir bleibt nix stecken da ich einen guten Rechner hab , aber eine bessere Grafik würde die Spiellust erheblich heben. Warhammer hat ein Tollen Konzept und dahinter steckt eine geniale Idee. Doch Mythic und GOA müssen das endlich einsehen und nicht auf PVE hinarbeiten sondern alles dafür tun das das PVP einzigartig bleibt. Natürlich sollen Sie auch die Fehler ausbessern.

Weil ich glaube wenn sie die Fehler ausbessern. Die Grafik verbessern. und sich zu 80% auf das PVP konzetrieren wird Warhammer eines der beliebtesten Spiele werden. Wow war auch nicht am Anfang super toll und man hat auch nicht viel erwartet und im Endeffekt haben Sie sich dann super reingesteigert und sind ein Super Spiel mit PVE kontent geworden (nur als beispiel). Das muss Warhammer auch machen. Nur halt nur mit PVP. ICh hoffe das kriegen sie hin. Ich hab angst davor das ich irgendwann in den Buffed News lese: "Mythic und GOA schließen die Weltweiten Server für Warhammer da es zu wenige spieler gibt" oder sonst was..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich hoffe es wird bald alles besser. Und ja ich werd nach den 10 Tagen wieder mein Abo aktivieren und weiter spielen. 

Ich geh jetzt weiter mit 40 leuten gegen andere 40 leute kämpfen YEAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## 666Anubis666 (20. Juli 2009)

Rorre schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die 10 Tage ausprobiert. Hab mit Release angefangen und nach einem Monat ca wieder aufgehört. Bin eher der PVP typ. Und die RVR kämpfe bzw die Keeps and Caps find ich SUPER. Ich liebe es wenn mehrere Spieler von überall auf einen Punkt stürmen und sich gegenseitig metzeln. Da kommt so ein richtiges Kriegsfeeling auf und man steigert sich echt rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mit neuen Grafik Treibern und einstellungen an der GraKa holst du noch einiges raus! xD


----------



## Rorret (20. Juli 2009)

also mein account liegt immer noch auf eis - seit ca 2 monaten! war seit dem deutschlandstart dabei und hab mich durch etliche chars "gequält"!
der grund aufzuhören, war schlicht und ergreifend der, das in der langen zeit, in der WaR auf dem markt war, der hersteller es nicht schaffte, das spiel ohne "microruckler" hinzubekommen! es kann einfach nicht angehen, das ich mit nem "highendsystem" ständiges leichtes ruckeln hinehmen muß! und ja, ich hab ALLE gegenmaßnahmen durch probiert.....hab auch keine lust mehr, drüber zu diskutieren! das thema ist durch und das game für mich zur zeit gestorben! schaue eventuell mal wieder rein, wenns nen großes addon gibt......(und ich bin immer noch der festen überzeugung, das in der grundprogrammierung des spiels ein dicker fehler liegt, der zu performanceeinbrüchen führt!)
der hersteller hats ja noch nichtmal geschafft, das pet meines WL´s bugfrei hinzubekommen! das vieh läuft nach wie vor vollkommen unmotiviert und teilweise unkontrollierbar in der gegend herum und entbehrt somit jeglichen spielspasses....ganz davon abgesehen, das dieses mistvieh im 40er pvp eh fürn p.opo ist.....
ansonsten hat mir WAR immer sehr viel spass gemacht - selbst das viel geschmähte AOE-spamming empfand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm(wahrscheinlich deswegen, weil ich nen firemage im 40er bereich hatte^^)
das pve gefiel mir von anfang an nicht, denn es ist grottenschlecht/langweilig! crafting ist eh nen witz in dem spiel, also nicht praktikabel m.m.n. aber als pvp-spiel ist es sicherlich das beste auf dem markt und macht mir auch am meisten spass, allerdings reicht das zur zeit nicht aus, um mein abo wieder zu reaktivieren!
ich spiele momentan HdRO (einfach nur grandioses pve mit ner supertollen community, wobei es in den letzten wochen etwas schlechter geworden ist, da wohl so einige wow-kleinkinder/geistige tiefflieger nach HdRO gewechselt sind!)
und die 14-tage rückkehrer einladung von AoC hat mich dazu bewogen, mein abo dort wieder zu reaktivieren! das spiel ist echt gut und spielenswert geworden! nahezu bugfrei und sehr spannend zu spielen.....nur die community hat etwas vom wow-brachlandchat! zum teil kindisch/dümmlich - scheinen wohl so einige wow-kiddies nach AoC gewechselt zu haben?


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juli 2009)

Rorret schrieb:


> (und ich bin immer noch der festen überzeugung, das in der grundprogrammierung des spiels ein dicker fehler liegt, der zu performanceeinbrüchen führt!)



Korrekt, das wurde auch schon bestätigt. Das liegt einerseits daran, das WAR nicht komplett neu programmiert wurde, sondern WHO übernommen hat und dass sich sehr viel in der Beta noch geändert hat, was die Entwickler so auch nicht erwartet haben (Burgen z.B.^^)

Nun friemelt Mythic die Engine Stück für Stück auseinander und repariert hier und da Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Rorret (20. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Korrekt, das wurde auch schon bestätigt. Das liegt einerseits daran, das WAR nicht komplett neu programmiert wurde, sondern WHO übernommen hat und dass sich sehr viel in der Beta noch geändert hat, was die Entwickler so auch nicht erwartet haben (Burgen z.B.^^)
> 
> Nun friemelt Mythic die Engine Stück für Stück auseinander und repariert hier und da Kleinigkeiten.



hä? klär mich bitte auf! was ist WHO? nen altes game, wovon die engine übernommen wurde? hab ich noch nie gehört......würde ja so einiges erklären, wenn die nen altes game verschlimmbessert hätten....


----------



## Snowhawk (20. Juli 2009)

Rorret schrieb:


> hä? klär mich bitte auf! was ist WHO? nen altes game, wovon die engine übernommen wurde? hab ich noch nie gehört......würde ja so einiges erklären, wenn die nen altes game verschlimmbessert hätten....



glaub er meint das orginal Warhammer Online das zuerst programmiert wurde:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkQvPQJ1_Dk


----------



## Skathloc (20. Juli 2009)

Rorret schrieb:


> der hersteller hats ja noch nichtmal geschafft, das pet meines WL´s bugfrei hinzubekommen! das vieh läuft nach wie vor vollkommen unmotiviert und teilweise unkontrollierbar in der gegend herum und entbehrt somit jeglichen spielspasses....ganz davon abgesehen, das dieses mistvieh im 40er pvp eh fürn p.opo ist.....


Mein Pet ist keineswegs für den allerwertesten, das einzige Problem ist das manchmal sehr miese Pathfinding. Vor allem Szenarien wie Grovod Höhlen sind ätzend. Die offenen Szenarien oder im offenen RVR hingegen ist das Pet mittlerweile um einiges effektiver als die Lonertaktik. 
Man muss sich nur an die schwierige Steuerung gewöhnen, dann klappt das schon. Die meisten Probleme kann man dadurch eliminieren das man dem Pet den Angriffs-/Zurückziehbefehl mehrmals schnell hintereinander gibt, da es ansonsten manchmal nur sehr langsam reagiert.


----------



## Amkhar (22. Juli 2009)

Rorret schrieb:


> ich spiele momentan HdRO (einfach nur grandioses pve mit ner supertollen community, wobei es in den letzten wochen etwas schlechter geworden ist, da wohl so einige wow-kleinkinder/geistige tiefflieger nach HdRO gewechselt sind!)
> und die 14-tage rückkehrer einladung von AoC hat mich dazu bewogen, mein abo dort wieder zu reaktivieren! das spiel ist echt gut und spielenswert geworden! nahezu bugfrei und sehr spannend zu spielen.....nur die community hat etwas vom wow-brachlandchat! zum teil kindisch/dümmlich - scheinen wohl so einige wow-kiddies nach AoC gewechselt zu haben?


worin unterscheiden sich denn nun "wow-kleinkinder/geistige tiefflieger ","wow-kiddies " von war-kleinkindern/geistige tiefflieger,war-kiddies ?


----------



## Sithrayel (22. Juli 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> worin unterscheiden sich denn nun "wow-kleinkinder/geistige tiefflieger ","wow-kiddies " von war-kleinkindern/geistige tiefflieger,war-kiddies ?



In der Masse und scheinbar scheint es so zu sein, dass Dummheit exponenziell ansteigt je mehr Dummheit grassiert.


----------



## Dominau (22. Juli 2009)

ich möchte jetzt mal was zu den "Kiddies" sagen,
Ich habe lange WoW gezockt, habe auch den Brachland-Channel mitbekommen (der ziemlich witzig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber mir ist noch *nie* aufgefallen
das jüngere Spieler Probleme machen/Stress verursachen,etc..

Ältere Spieler können genauso gut auffallen. Und es gibt in jedem Spiel Spieler die mal aus der Reihe Fallen*.*

Btt:

Ich habe die 10Tage Testversion von War leider nicht nutzen können, war im Urlaub *g*.
Aber ich werde es denk ich mal nach dem nächsten Patch und wenn ihr eure Meinungen dazu gepostet habt sicher mal anschauen.


----------



## Webi (23. Juli 2009)

Resse schrieb:


> 1. Craftingsystem
> 2. Tomecrafting
> 3. Es fehlen immernoch Hauptstädte.
> 4. Tome of Knowledge
> ...



Das hab ich auch alles so erlebt.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, als wir neulich einen Burgherren umhauen wollten: Die extreme Unfreundlichkeit der Oberschlauen. Noob war noch das harmloseste. Bis einer nach dem anderen zum Bindepunkt zurück ist. 
Ausserdem die Hilfe der sog. GM's. 3x die selbe Antwort per Mail. Es "müsste" alles funktionieren" Bin extra vor dem NPC stehen geblieben. Man kann einfach die Q nicht abschliessen. Na ok. was solls gibts ja genügend.

PvP macht soweit schon Spass. Ist aber im Endeffekt langweiliges XP und Ruffarmen.

Dann die Respawnrate. So rasend schnell kommen die Mobs wieder dass man sich einfach hinstellt und immer wieder die selben Mobs umhaut.

Was mich noch stört sind die finsteren Gebiete. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Etwas langweilig ist es dazu, weil man als Feuerzauberer mit LvL 16 keine Gilde findet. "schon wieder ein Feuerzauberer". Hmm. Keine Ahnung. War echt ein Zufall dass ich diese Klasse gewählt hab.

Die "Ruckelei" fand ich war nicht mehr so stark wie am Anfang. Ausserdem hab ich keine spontanen Abstürze mehr erlebt.


----------



## Suspicious (23. Juli 2009)

hab jetzt mal nach nem halben Jahr meinen Acc reaktiviert und wieder meinen Zeloten aktiv gespielt und muss sagen... es ist schon besser geworden und im Moment macht es auch echt spaß ( was nervig ist wenn man den ganzen tag auf der Arbeit sitzt und eigendlich mehr als gerne dann jetzt zocken möcht aber das nur am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wie Lange mich das Spiel nun weiterhin so fesseln wird das ich den acc laufen lasse bleibt abzuwarten .. ich denke aber 13 Rufränge und nen ganzen Haufen Offiziersmarken dingesnkirchens da wirds wohl schon anhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenigstens kann man jetzt wieder etwas auf n Ziel hinarbeiten und ist nicht mahr soooooooo sehr auf sein dropluck angewiesen, was ich sehr schön finde.


----------



## Görms (23. Juli 2009)

jepp, ich spiele auch wieder - die Severzusammenlegung und die Patchnotizen haben hauptsächlich dafür gesorgt.


----------



## antischock (23. Juli 2009)

habe auch die 10 testtage genutzt, leider hat es mich nicht zum weiterspielen motiviert.

warum? denke auch, dass neuer content quatsch ist zu diesem zeitpunkt, viel mehr sollte am grundsystem viel verändert werden. es fehlt einfach die klare linie an progress und content in dem spiel. zudem hat sich das hauptproblem meines erachtens nach kaum gebessert: der client ist immer noch genau der selbe mist wie zu anfang. es spielt sich ruckelig und unsauber (und ich habe nen high-end-rechner), ob es an unssauberen animationen oder schlechtem netzwerkcode liegt, ka^^
zudem sehen sämtliche patches alle gleich aus, der selbe blabla "es wurde an der performance gearbeitet", aber wirklich ne veränderung ist nicht spürbar (und ich habe einen ping von 30ms nach paris^^)
ebenfalls sind die klasse einfach nur einheitsbrei(grundskills bei allen archetypen, bloss andere namen), skillungen sind total wayne und verändern grade mal ein bisschen die effektivität, keines falles wirklich die mechanik einer klasse.
skillentwicklung gleich null, einfach nur ein clash-balance-konzept, was dann noch nicht mal flüssig läuft.
so leid es mir tut, und so sehr ich mich auf war gefreut hatte, die klassen in wow sind viel abwechslungsreicher, haben mehr tiefe und machen einfach mehr spass.
mythic ist es selber schuld, bereits in der geschlossenen beta haben sie einen spieler gebannt, der per data-mining entlarvte, dass es sich um einen verranzten daoc-client mit neuen texturen handelt, und das merkt man heute^^
war scheitert einfach am detail.


----------



## Pymonte (23. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich müssten jetzt die 10 Testtage kommen: Balance Patch ist da, es läuft alles angenehmer, selbst Performance wurde wieder etwas nachoben geschraubt (nachdem sie nach einem Hotfix doch wieder schlechter gewurden war). Naja^^


----------



## chyroon (23. Juli 2009)

man merkt du bistn wow fanboy, bei den Vergleichen die du ziehst. Wenn du von Einheitsbrei der Klassen redest, dann nimm gefällgst WoW auch mit in deinen Argumenten.

T9, da sieht das Hexa Teil genauso aus wie das Magier/ Priesterteil nur andere Farbe.

DuDu's können seit geraumer Zeit "normal" rezzen ebenso effektiv heilen wie Schaden machen, wie Pala/ Priest... ui ui Einheitsbrei oO

Die Balance is voll für' A**** im pvp bei WoW

Destro Hexa v. Mage... mmh /Anspielung off

Du siehst jedes Game läuft Gefahr nen Einheitsbrei zu kreieren, WoW ist jediglich ein Meisterwerk darin.

Pls keine Vergleiche mehr mit WoW... thx

WAR is gut, ausbaufähig aber für PvP interessierte gut, besser als sonstige alternativen die ich bisher kenne.


----------



## myadictivo (23. Juli 2009)

an was waren denn die 10 gratistage gebunden ? ich hab leider die info email damals gelöscht..sprich ist das noch möglich daran teilzunehmen ? die tage konnte ich nämlich meine chars von averland wegtransen und würde mir gerne das game auf einem standard-regelwerk server angucken. allerdings würd ich da jetzt nicht unbedingt gleich ein abo abschließen wollen


----------



## antischock (23. Juli 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> man merkt du bistn wow fanboy, bei den Vergleichen die du ziehst. Wenn du von Einheitsbrei der Klassen redest, dann nimm gefällgst WoW auch mit in deinen Argumenten.
> 
> T9, da sieht das Hexa Teil genauso aus wie das Magier/ Priesterteil nur andere Farbe.
> 
> ...



sry, ich kenne warhammer schon länger als wow oder dawn of war, es hat nix mit wow-fanboi zu tun, wenn bin ich nen warhammer-fanboi^^, denn die wow-lore sagt mir nicht wirklich zu, es ist schlicht ein resumee des spielspaßes, und fakt bleibt, dass meine kritik fakt ist, abgesehen vom klassenvergleich, der natürlich ansichtssache ist (und hier vertrete ich die ansicht, dass *leider-leider* die war-klassen sehr flach sind). und naja, zu behaupten, dass wow der gleiche einheitsbrei ist, wegen normalen dudu-rezz, ist schlicht verzweifelter versuch recht zu haben. denn anhand eines skills sowas zu behaupten, bei solchen unterschieden in klassenmechaniken, naja... du würdest wohl auch noch behaupten, dass sich nen hex genauso spielt wie nen mage, seitdem se nen port haben?^^ oder rouge spielt sich gleich wie warri, seit se zerlegen haben?^^ sry, dann weiss ich, dass du ein war-fanboi bist, der war-fanboi ist, weil er in wow überfordert war mit der klassentiefe (und jetzt soll sich pls nicht die ganze war-com angesprochen fühlen, ich weiss dass das daoc-raid-konzept auch nen gewissen skill erfordert, aber das war in daoc auch weiter ausgeprägt)


----------



## HappyChaos (23. Juli 2009)

Wie 10 freie Tage?D.h.,wenn ich meinen  Acc wieder aktiviere,bekomme ich diese?^^


----------



## ersoichso (23. Juli 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Wie 10 freie Tage?D.h.,wenn ich meinen  Acc wieder aktiviere,bekomme ich diese?^^


nein man hatte die moeglichkeit (in einem "bestimmten" zeitraum,der zehn tage lang war) WAR zu  testen diese tage sind aber schon um und zaehlen nicht fuer jeden einzelnen wann er will


----------



## OldboyX (23. Juli 2009)

> warum? denke auch, dass neuer content quatsch ist zu diesem zeitpunkt, viel mehr sollte am grundsystem viel verändert werden. es fehlt einfach die klare linie an progress und content in dem spiel. zudem hat sich das hauptproblem meines erachtens nach kaum gebessert: der client ist immer noch genau der selbe mist wie zu anfang. es spielt sich ruckelig und unsauber (und ich habe nen high-end-rechner), ob es an unssauberen animationen oder schlechtem netzwerkcode liegt, ka^^
> zudem sehen sämtliche patches alle gleich aus, der selbe blabla "es wurde an der performance gearbeitet", aber wirklich ne veränderung ist nicht spürbar (und ich habe einen ping von 30ms nach paris^^)
> ebenfalls sind die klasse einfach nur einheitsbrei(grundskills bei allen archetypen, bloss andere namen), skillungen sind total wayne und verändern grade mal ein bisschen die effektivität, keines falles wirklich die mechanik einer klasse.
> skillentwicklung gleich null, einfach nur ein clash-balance-konzept, was dann noch nicht mal flüssig läuft.
> ...



So hart und trocken hätte ich es nicht formuliert, aber am Ende stimme ich dem leider grundsätzlich zu. Vor allem bei den Klassen und insbesondere bei den CCs hätte man sich mehr Abwechslung gewünscht.

Für mich hat gefühlt jede Klasse
a) Knockback
b) 10 sec root
c) Knockdown

In WoW haben die CCs prinzipiell auch Ähnlichkeiten, aber sie sind immer einzigartig und anders zu countern und das macht sie interessant:

Mage > Sheep (kann nix machen sich net bewegen) > magie entfernen
Schami hat jetzt auch im prinzip Frosch, was wie sheep ist 
ABER 

kann nix machen, sich aber bewegen, wird mit fluch entfernen gecured und hat einen 45 sec cd

und so geht es durch die bank mit den ccs, es sind kleine unterschiede und das wissen darüber und die richtige taktik mit und gegen den jeweiligen CC macht die ganze Spannung aus...


----------



## Pymonte (23. Juli 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> So hart und trocken hätte ich es nicht formuliert, aber am Ende stimme ich dem leider grundsätzlich zu. Vor allem bei den Klassen und insbesondere bei den CCs hätte man sich mehr Abwechslung gewünscht.
> 
> Für mich hat gefühlt jede Klasse
> a) Knockback
> ...



nope, das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen:

Fas jede Klasse kann in WoW CC brechen, häufig haben die Fähigkeiten nur längeren CD. Außerdem gibts fürs PvP dann Trinkets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach wie vor sind die Kämpfe in WAR ein ganzes Stück länger als die Kämpfe in WoW. Finde auch, das es noch zu viel CC in WAR gibt, aber die neue Immunität macht viel wieder wett.


----------



## Takama Nohara (23. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mich tatsächlich an einem von den 10 Tagen eingeloggt und recht schnell wieder ausgeloggt. Vor allem die groß angekündigten Länder der Toten wollte ich mir wenigstens anschauen. Also hingereist um leider festzustellen, dass dort abends am Wochenende so gut wie garnichts los war. Eine Gruppe hat man jedenfalls nicht gefunden (gut, war auch gerade Altdorf Raid).

An der Performance und der Balance hatte sich leider immer noch nichts getan, so dass ich mal wieder zu dem Schluss gekommen bin, dass das Spiel mein Geld und meine Freizeit nicht wert ist.


----------



## Katalmacht (24. Juli 2009)

Nein weil es noch immer gleich unliebsam und steril ist.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (24. Juli 2009)

Takama schrieb:


> Ich habe mich tatsächlich an einem von den 10 Tagen eingeloggt und recht schnell wieder ausgeloggt. Vor allem die groß angekündigten Länder der Toten wollte ich mir wenigstens anschauen. Also hingereist um leider festzustellen, dass dort abends am Wochenende so gut wie garnichts los war. Eine Gruppe hat man jedenfalls nicht gefunden (gut, war auch gerade Altdorf Raid).
> 
> An der Performance und der Balance hatte sich leider immer noch nichts getan, so dass ich mal wieder zu dem Schluss gekommen bin, dass das Spiel mein Geld und meine Freizeit nicht wert ist.


Alles was zeit hat ist Altdorf raiden wenn es kann.
Abgesehen davon was soll sich am Balance tun? Meinst du die Balencen schon bevor der Balence Patch kommt ? WTF


----------



## OldboyX (24. Juli 2009)

pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> nope, das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen:
> 
> Fas jede Klasse kann in WoW CC brechen, häufig haben die Fähigkeiten nur längeren CD. Außerdem gibts fürs PvP dann Trinkets wink.gif Nach wie vor sind die Kämpfe in WAR ein ganzes Stück länger als die Kämpfe in WoW. Finde auch, das es noch zu viel CC in WAR gibt, aber die neue Immunität macht viel wieder wett.



Hmm. Eigentlich habe ich doch in meinem Posting von ganz etwas anderem geredet. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass es "zu viel CC in WAR gibt", oder dass man in WoW keine CCs brechen könnte. Nur sind die CCs in WoW viel abwechslungsreicher und die Countermöglichkeiten vielfältiger, während WAR für fast alle Klassen denselben CC und denselben Breaker hat.

Die Immunität ist nichts anderes als ein Diminishing return, welcher auch wiederum im Vergleich zu WoW "flach" umgesetzt ist.

und der Punkt ist ja eben, dass "Fas jede Klasse kann in WoW CC brechen" nicht wirklich zutrifft. Jede Klasse kann 1x alle 2 Minuten die Insigne benutzen, was aber ein längerer CD ist als ihn fast alle CCs haben. Abgesehen davon, jedoch, können bestimmte Klassen nur bestimmte CCs countern und gerade das macht die Sache ja so interessant.

Krieger können gut aus Fears raus
Druiden können nicht gesheept werden
Magier können gut aus Stuns raus
Paladine können praktisch nicht festgewurzelt werden
usw.
die Liste ist sehr sehr lang


Dass die Kämpfe in WAR länger wären als in WoW kann ich so auch nicht bestätigen. In beiden Spielen gibt es Duelle die dauern ewig und manche die gehen schnell. In beiden Spielen stirbt man in Szenarios (Bgs) gegen Stammgruppen so gut wie instant (wobei hier WAR mit dem gebombe imho sogar noch eine Ecke schlimmer ist).

WoW Arena, da stirbt man unter Umständen sehr schnell (frustrierend schnell). WoW Arena aber kann man mit WAR in keiner Weise vergleichen, da WAR keine Arena hat. Hätte es eine Arena, würde das sehr schnell dazu führen, dass man in WAR fotm combos und fotm skillungen hätte, die praktisch zwangsweise verpflichtend sind für alle die in der Arena konkurrenzfähig sein wollen. Und ich behaupte hier sogar, dass WAR wohl viel schlimmer abschneiden würde als WoW, was die Balance in einer solchen künstlichen Wettbewerbsumgebung betrifft.


----------



## Pymonte (24. Juli 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Hmm. Eigentlich habe ich doch in meinem Posting von ganz etwas anderem geredet. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass es "zu viel CC in WAR gibt", oder dass man in WoW keine CCs brechen könnte. Nur sind die CCs in WoW viel abwechslungsreicher und die Countermöglichkeiten vielfältiger, während WAR für fast alle Klassen denselben CC und denselben Breaker hat.
> 
> Die Immunität ist nichts anderes als ein Diminishing return, welcher auch wiederum im Vergleich zu WoW "flach" umgesetzt ist.
> 
> ...



Du lebst in der Vergangenheit. Gebombe ist nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe letztens mal wieder ein ganzes Szenario überlebt und ich bin sicherlich nicht der Typ Black Orc, der sich in den eigenen Reihen versteckt und wir waren keine Gildentruppe, hatten aber 2 Gruppen MNSG als Gegner.
Auch das "Standard - RvR - Gezerge" ist sehr langatmig gewurden. Kleingruppenkämpfe um Sfz ziehen sich auch sher lange hin, solange nicht eine Seite irgendwann eine Übermacht erreicht. Nach wie vor kenne ich in WoW nur ca 5min Kämpfe (geht auch mal etwas länger, aber allein da das Kampfrezzen fehlt enden die Kämpfe sehr schnell). In WAR kann man sich derzeit auch gut mal 15-20min vermöbeln^^


----------



## Jarwid (24. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Du lebst in der Vergangenheit. Gebombe ist nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War auch mein Eindruck seit dem Patch von gestern. Da AE nun weniger effektiv ist und man dank CC-Überarbeitung nicht mehr völlig wehrlos ist, sind die Kämpfe länger und spannender. Das frühere "Ransaugen, stunnen, Bumm, tot, vom KL zurücklaufen (bitte jetzt wieder bei Ransaugen weiterlesen)" ist nicht mehr.  Ich hatte mit meinem Schamie gestern sehr viel Spass in den Szenarios und die Meinung wurde Gildenweit bestätigt


----------



## OldboyX (24. Juli 2009)

pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Nach wie vor kenne ich in WoW nur ca 5min Kämpfe (geht auch mal etwas länger, aber allein da das Kampfrezzen fehlt enden die Kämpfe sehr schnell). In WAR kann man sich derzeit auch gut mal 15-20min vermöbeln^^



Wie meinst du das? Welche Kämpfe - WoW hat kein RVR? Es gibt auch 30 min Duelle in WoW und in BGs kann man auch "nie sterben" usw. Wenn man "battlegerezzt wird" in WAR so war man doch auch schonmal tot?

Aber egal, darum ging es ja nie. Es ging ja um Abwechslungsreichtum bei CCs und Klassenfähigkeiten.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (25. Juli 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> WoW Arena, da stirbt man unter Umständen sehr schnell (frustrierend schnell). WoW Arena aber kann man mit WAR in keiner Weise vergleichen, da WAR keine Arena hat. Hätte es eine Arena, würde das sehr schnell dazu führen, dass man in WAR fotm combos und fotm skillungen hätte, die praktisch zwangsweise verpflichtend sind für alle die in der Arena konkurrenzfähig sein wollen. Und ich behaupte hier sogar, dass WAR wohl viel schlimmer abschneiden würde als WoW, was die Balance in einer solchen künstlichen Wettbewerbsumgebung betrifft.



WAR würde nur schlechter abschneiden, weil net jeder mimimi der hat mich im 1on1 gefläscht nerf nerf  .... 5on5 denke wäre WAR besser dran.  2on2 wäre in WAR wegen schere, stein , papier system total sinnlos.


----------



## Malorus (25. Juli 2009)

also mich konnte warhammer nach dem 10 tagestest nicht überzeugen.
was für mich ein starker negativpunkt war, war das anzeigen der questorte auf der map.
dies hatte zu folge ,dass ich das questlog nie gelesen habe, weil dies nicht nötig war und es sich zu stupidem hin und her gerenne und monster töten ausgeartet ist.
es liegt vielleicht auch an mir, da mich ja niemand gezwungen hat, das questlog zu ignorieren, doch meiner meinung nach musss mich ein spiel motivieren und nicht ich das spiel motivieren.
außerdem hat mich das hochgelobte pvp oder rvr, wie auch immer, nicht überzeugt . am ende wars für mich auch nur stupides rumgezerge.
das liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ich nicht weiter als lvl 20 gekommen bin, doch hier würde ich wieder das vorherige argument aufführen, das spiel muss mich von anfang an motivieren.
auch finde ich ,dass viele öffentliche quests zu viele member erfordern und es in vielen gebieten fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit diese quests von anfang bis ende abzuschließen.


----------



## OldboyX (25. Juli 2009)

> auch finde ich ,dass viele öffentliche quests zu viele member erfordern und es in vielen gebieten fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit diese quests von anfang bis ende abzuschließen.



Das ist gepaart mit der abartigen Respawn-Rate schon sehr lange ein Problem. Besonders, weil es ja auf fast allen servern kaum noch "newcomer" gibt. Man begegnet beim lvln / questen niemandem bis auf die paar die ihren xten Twink hochziehen.

Stört mich auch.



> WAR würde nur schlechter abschneiden, weil net jeder mimimi der hat mich im 1on1 gefläscht nerf nerf .... 5on5 denke wäre WAR besser dran. 2on2 wäre in WAR wegen schere, stein , papier system total sinnlos.



WAR und 5 on 5 würde mit Sicherheit nicht besser abschneiden. Schon allein deswegen, dass es die Sache eben nicht gibt und Mythic noch nie "gezwungen" war auch nur ansatzweise für so etwas eine Balance zu machen. Das kann man absolut nicht vergleichen. Gäbe es so etwas, würden die Spieler innerhalb weniger Wochen einige "fotm" Kombos und Klassen festnageln und es würde überhaupt erst deutlich werden, wie "schwach" manche Klassen sind.


----------



## Teal (25. Juli 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> [...]
> auch finde ich ,dass viele öffentliche quests zu viele member erfordern und es in vielen gebieten fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit diese quests von anfang bis ende abzuschließen.


Darum wurden auch die einfachen PQs in jedem Gebiet (ausgenommen: LOTD) eingeführt. So haben auch kleine Grüppchen eine Chance den Einflussbalken voll zu bekommen.


----------



## Kildran (26. Juli 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Also ich muss hier nochmal sagen, das mich kein MMO bisher so gefesselt hat wie WAR.
> Die Story ist so unendlich lang und unendlich weit.
> Das RvR und die Schlachten um die Hauptstadt machen einfach riesen spaß und man kommt rellativ schnell an sein lvl bzw seinen RR wenn man gas gibt.
> 
> Für mich ist das Spiel einfach das beste MMO und ich möchte meinen kleinen Git nichtmehr missen.



öm........ich habe noch nie irgendwas von der story mitbekommen ausser : ey die sind scheiße die hauen wir ! "gegner hau" gegner tot , zum nächsten gelaufen und wiederholt .......

auch beim questen ist mir net wirklich eine packende story aufgefallen , wo finde ich die ?


----------



## Pymonte (26. Juli 2009)

Kildran schrieb:


> öm........ich habe noch nie irgendwas von der story mitbekommen ausser : ey die sind scheiße die hauen wir ! "gegner hau" gegner tot , zum nächsten gelaufen und wiederholt .......
> 
> auch beim questen ist mir net wirklich eine packende story aufgefallen , wo finde ich die ?



Questtext lesen... ausgenommen bei Orks, da ist die Story natürlich wirklich nur: "Wir moschn da Stumpenz bis se alle tot sin'"^^

Gibt einige nette Quests (in beiden Fraktionen) die viel Story erzählen und die epischen Quests geleiten einen gut durch die Welt. Einige Events haben auch kleinere Script Sequenzen (z.B. Zwergen T1, Bluthornberg, wenn man zum T2 muss), sind aber selten.

Alles in allem geht natürlich häufig darum: dringe in das feindliche Lager ein, platziere den Kessel mit Gift, lache sie aus, während sie sterben, beschwöre einen Dämon des Nurgle und fange dann überlebende ab. Aber... das ist nun mal in allen Spielen so^^, wenn man die Quests auf die Quintessenz reduziert


----------



## deccpqcc (26. Juli 2009)

ich habe von den 10 tagen nur einen abend gespielt. 
hauptstadtraid, danach hat es mir wieder gelangt.


----------



## Nazar (26. Juli 2009)

chyroon schrieb:


> WAR is *gut*, ausbaufähig aber für PvP interessierte gut, besser als sonstige alternativen die ich bisher kenne.



Gut = 2 im deutschen Schulnotensystem, das ist Dir bekannt?
Von "Gut" ist WAr soweit entfernt, wie die Erde vom Mittelpunkt unserer Galaxie!
Das liegt nicht an der Lizenz, sondern an der Unfähigkeit von Mythic mit offenen Karten zu spielen und mit der Community zusammen zu arbeiten.
Die Gamebyro Engine, die benutzt wird, ist für den Umfang des Spiels gar nicht mehr brauchbar!
Seit DAoC werden die gleichen Probleme mitgeschleppt!
Selbst WoW läuft trotz einer 10 mal so großen, zusammenhängenden Spielezone besser als WAR. Die Animationen von WAR sind schlechter als von DAoC. MMORPG dürfte sich war eigentlich gar nicht nennen, da wichtiger Standard eines RPG fehlt!
So ist es nicht mal möglich mit seinem Char zu setzen, ein Lagerfeuer in der Wildnis mit Zelt zu machen usw.
Manche werden jetzt sagen "soll man auch nicht, es ist Krieg"! Nur dann sollte dieser Krieg in den Grundzügen funktionieren und sich nicht ständig selber in die Eier beißen.
Als erstes fehlt es an Performance, dann fehlt es an Performance und weiterhin fehlt es an der Performance, um das Spiel überhaupt mal in den, teilweise stark eingeschränkten, "Massenzergen" zu spielen!
So mag man sich über die Unbalance vielleicht zu Unrecht beschweren, weil es halt Fähigkeiten gibt, die entweder stark oder fast nicht unter dem Performanceproblem leiden und schon ist die Balance für den Popo, obwohl es eigentlich gar nicht so wäre aber das ist nun mal ein großes, wenn nicht das größte Problem von WAR.

Und dann das K®ampfsystem von WAR!
Welcher Volltrottel hat das den so abgesegnet? Das ist, als ob man seinen Gegenüber mit einem Sekundanten verprügelt! Ich haue meinen Skundanten, der läuft zum Gegner, haut diesen und umgekehrt!
Ab und zu muss man sich den Spaß machen und jemanden beim Spielen von WAR mal zuschauen, wie die Leute auf den Tasten rumhämmern, geht nun auf keine Kuhhaut mehr!
Soll WAR nun ein RvR Spiel oder "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht" sein?  

Wenn nun aber die Kacke am dampfen ist und der Entwickler Mythic allen Ernstes die Comm 5 Monate ignoriert, um ein unnötiges Addon zu bringen, dann sollte sich niemand mehr wundern, wenn sich viele User nur noch verarscht fühlen!
WAR will mit RvR Punkten bringt aber PvE Content, in dem man auch noch die sträksten Ausrüstungen und mächstigsten Waffen bekommt!?
Was denn nun? RvR oder PvE?
Ausrüstungen sind teilweise seit dem Start von WAR nicht an die Träger angepasst.
Das Szenariensystem hat immer noch einen viel zu hohe Levelrange (level 28 in einem 40 Szenario.. ja ne.. is klar *kotz*)
Mit einem Stadtraid ist das gesamte T4 für 18 Stunden tot.. na das nenn ich durchdacht.. NOT!
RvR Zonen viel zu klein.. ja regelrechte Schlauchlevel (damit auch ja keiner am "Krieg" vorbeireitet?)
FotM die, trotz Tests und Meldung vom Testserver, so on gehen und monatelang so bestehen bleiben!
KEIN Qualitätsteam mehr! Die Community muss für das BEZAHLSPIEL das Qualitätsmanagement selber stellen! Ja gehts denn noch? Ist fast so, als ob ich meine Wagen selber repariere und dafür noch die Werkstatt bezahle.. dreister geht es kaum! DOCH.. es geht dreister, denn die gemeldeten Fehler werden trotzdem ignoriet und finden sich alle im Patch wieder! Na das nenn ich mal megadreist! Und dann gibt es noch Leute in der Comm, die dann die Comm anpissen, weil diese keine Lust mehr zum Testen haben.. es geht also noch ein paar Stufen dreister!

Ich könnte noch Seitenlang so weitermachen aber mir geht es hier nur darum, Dir klar zu machen, das WAR, im Sinne der Spieler, alles andere als "Gut" ist!
Wäre es wirklich gut, würden sämtliche RvR/PvP Begeisterte dieses Spiel weiter spielen und nicht wieder zurück zu WoW oder DAoC gegangen sein!
Ein WIRKLICH gutes Spiel, übersteht Heuler und Weiner locker aber von "Gut" ist WAR eben noch meilenweit entfernt!


----------



## Shagkul (26. Juli 2009)

Trotzdem liegt "immer" alles im Auge des Betrachters.....

Auch wenn ich zustimme das WAR sicher noch viel Arbeit vor sich hat.


----------



## Salute (26. Juli 2009)

Nazar schrieb:


> Ein WIRKLICH gutes Spiel, übersteht Heuler und Weiner locker aber von "Gut" ist WAR eben noch meilenweit entfernt!



Oder es braucht einfach eine Fanbase mit stahlharten Nerven. Bei dem was Mythic in letzter Zeit so verzapft hat.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Juli 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Oder es braucht einfach eine Fanbase mit stahlharten Nerven. Bei dem was Mythic in letzter Zeit so verzapft hat.



Oder die moderne Fanbase hat keine Eier mehr und weint bei jedem Dünnschiss rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (27. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Oder die moderne Fanbase hat keine Eier mehr und weint bei jedem Dünnschiss rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Harte Worte, niemand will dir deinen Lebensersatz klauen. Kein Grund deswegen gleich auf ein schulhof Niveau der 9. Klasse zu sinken.

Auf der anderen Seite, stell ich mir die Frage wozu sollte man für etwas zahlen, was deutlich nicht ausgereift zu sein scheint. Diese Frage kann man sich natürlich aber erst stellen, wenn man kein Fanboi ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athaulf (27. Juli 2009)

Na na na warum den gleich pöbeln? Also meier Meinung nach hat sich das Spiel mit dem letzten patch DEUTLICH nach vorne entwickelt,
das gebombe wurde entschärft und insgesamt machen MIR die szs auch wider mehr spass...
auch wenn wir in dem sz schön auf die hucke gekriegt haben Pymonte, da war ich nämlich mit dabei  ^^


----------



## Tranos (27. Juli 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Harte Worte, niemand will dir deinen Lebensersatz klauen. Kein Grund deswegen gleich auf ein schulhof Niveau der 9. Klasse zu sinken.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite, stell ich mir die Frage wozu sollte man für etwas zahlen, was deutlich nicht ausgereift zu sein scheint. Diese Frage kann man sich natürlich aber erst stellen, wenn man kein Fanboi ist.
> 
> ...



Also ich bin alles andere als ein Fanboy. Der einzige Grund warum ich WAR spiele ist der Mangel an Alternativen.
WOW hat sich bei mir langsam totgelaufen. DAoC ist schon sehr sehr alt und von AoC hört man auch mehr Negatives als Positives.
Durch das ausschlussverfahren ergab sich für mich die logische Konsequenz: Entweder WAR oder nix!

P.S. Jungs wir schweifen ganz schön weit vom Thema ab!


----------



## Nuffing (27. Juli 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Was interessiert es dich daran zu erfragen was ihn die Meinung andere interessiet ?? lol ^^
> 
> @TE: Ich hab die 10 Tage auch mal genutzt und ich muss sagen für mich hat sich das Spiel weder weiterentwickelt noch hat es verschlimmert.
> 
> ...



Das was in den Länder der Toten versucht wurde hat in Daoc wunderbar geklappt, das lag größtenteils daran das es 3 fraktionen gab, das schlimmste was mit den länder der toten passiert ist das es viele spieler aus dem PvP gezogen hat, bei daoc gabs immer noch 2 fraktionen die sich die köpfe eingeschlagen haben.

Aber noch eine sache, die aussage "im pvp ist warhammer nicht zu topen" ist schwachsinn..... Aktuell villeicht, aber auch nur in Richtung massen pvp, aber nicht im pvp allgemein, das beste pvp spiel aktuell ist einfach Guildwars, es ist Balanced wie kein anderes und die chancen Sind absoult überall fair, das ist Richtiges PvP.

Und in sachen massen pvp wär Daoc auch noch besser als warhammer, das problem ist einfach Daoc hat nicht mehr genug spieler, wrüd es das haben, wär auch Daoc besser.


----------



## Long_Wolf (27. Juli 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> WAR und 5 on 5 würde mit Sicherheit nicht besser abschneiden. Schon allein deswegen, dass es die Sache eben nicht gibt und Mythic noch nie "gezwungen" war auch nur ansatzweise für so etwas eine Balance zu machen. Das kann man absolut nicht vergleichen. Gäbe es so etwas, würden die Spieler innerhalb weniger Wochen einige "fotm" Kombos und Klassen festnageln und es würde überhaupt erst deutlich werden, wie "schwach" manche Klassen sind.



Autsch, wirklich nur AUTSCH.

Durch das Schere/Stein/Papier Balancing ist eine Arena wie bei WoW undenkbar, allein 6vs6 wäre machbar. Und das wäre halbwegs ausblanciert. im Moment fehlt (nur) noch der restliche Balance-patch und die Boosts für einige Klassen.


----------



## zadros (27. Juli 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Autsch, wirklich nur AUTSCH.
> 
> Durch das Schere/Stein/Papier Balancing ist eine Arena wie bei WoW undenkbar, allein 6vs6 wäre machbar. Und das wäre halbwegs ausblanciert. im Moment fehlt (nur) noch der restliche Balance-patch und die Boosts für einige Klassen.




Vor allem der Magus, Chaosbarbar und der Zelot / Runi benötigen eine gute Portion Liebe. Hexenjäger's Lügen wegbrennen ist nach wie vor zu krass und dieses Exploiten vieler Löwen und das unglaublich starke pet ( ich detaunte das pet immer weil es mehr schaden macht als der spieler ... ) sind auch ein Problem, es kann nicht angehen, dass man an einer Klasse instant verreckt und 0 Chance hat sich zu wehren, aber das liegt wohl momentan an diesem Fähigkeiten "Preload" dieser Exploiterlöwen.

Ich weiss nicht wie es auf Ordnungsseite aussieht aber ich denke dort ist bis auf 2,3 Kleinigkeiten nun alles in einer guten Balance vllt. braucht der Schattenkrieger noch einen kleinen push, wobei ich diese nun eher als Angstgegner sehe als die olololol Bomber von MNSG xD


----------



## Astravall (27. Juli 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Vor allem der Magus, Chaosbarbar und der Zelot / Runi benötigen eine gute Portion Liebe. Hexenjäger's Lügen wegbrennen ist nach wie vor zu krass und dieses Exploiten vieler Löwen und das unglaublich starke pet ( ich detaunte das pet immer weil es mehr schaden macht als der spieler ... ) sind auch ein Problem, es kann nicht angehen, dass man an einer Klasse instant verreckt und 0 Chance hat sich zu wehren, aber das liegt wohl momentan an diesem Fähigkeiten "Preload" dieser Exploiterlöwen.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht wie es auf Ordnungsseite aussieht aber ich denke dort ist bis auf 2,3 Kleinigkeiten nun alles in einer guten Balance vllt. braucht der Schattenkrieger noch einen kleinen push, wobei ich diese nun eher als Angstgegner sehe als die olololol Bomber von MNSG xD



Ähm mal eine Frage was soll denn daran Exploit sein beim Weißen Löwen? Ich hab selber nur einen auf Level 13, aber so wie ich das Verstehe gibt es drei Skillmöglichkeiten:

1. Jäger: Verteilt sich gleichmäßig auf Weißen Löwen und Pet. Die Linie hat den AoE-Schlag und Sprungangriff.
2. Axtträger: Konzentriert sich auf den Weißenlöwen während sein Pet den Gegner nur ablenken soll. D.h. Pet Tankt, der Axtträger macht den Schaden. (Pet bekommt z.b. einen Tauntschlag)
und 3. Wächter: Hier konzentiert es sich auf das Pet. D.h. Der Weiße Löwe hält mehr aus und tankt während sein Pet den eigentlichen Schaden macht. (Weißer Löwe nutzt einen Schlag der die Aggro vom Pet reduziert um 25%).

Und gerade beim 3. Pfad ist es durchaus gedacht, dass das Pet mehr Schaden als der Weiße löwe selbst macht und haut in dieser Skillung auch entsprechend derb zu.

EDIT: BTW:


> es kann nicht angehen, dass man an einer Klasse instant verreckt und 0 Chance hat sich zu wehren


Komisch das denke ich mir immer bei meinem Feuerzauberer, wenn ein Schwarzork/Chaosbarbar/Spalta/Hexenkriegerin auf mich zustürmt. Aber genau deswegen gibt es ja ein Stein/Schere/Papier Prinzip in Warhammer ... es wird immer Klassen geben gegen die meine Klasse alt aussieht dafür gut gegenüber einer anderen.

MfG Michael


----------



## OldboyX (27. Juli 2009)

> Autsch, wirklich nur AUTSCH.
> 
> Durch das Schere/Stein/Papier Balancing ist eine Arena wie bei WoW undenkbar, allein 6vs6 wäre machbar. Und das wäre halbwegs ausblanciert. im Moment fehlt (nur) noch der restliche Balance-patch und die Boosts für einige Klassen.




Leider nein, es wäre nicht ausbalanciert. Von einem vernünftigen "Schere/Stein/Papier" ist WAR genausoweit entfernt wie WoW. In jeder künstliche Situation in der man fixe Teams bildet und in der es eine Rangliste gibt (gewinnen macht wirklich einen Unterschied, kein Zergfest oder Sitzfetisch) würden sich Spieler fotm Klassenkombos basteln. WAR würde dabei sehr schlecht abschneiden, eine ganze Ecke schlechter als WoW, denn erst wenn man eine solche Situation überhaupt hat, fallen bestimmte Balance Dinge auf, die sonst niemals bemerkt werden. Dass WAR in jeder möglichen Arena-Situation schlechtere Balance hat als WoW liegt einfach daran, dass WoW schon ein paar Jahre mit einem solchen System balancing betreibt. Ganz abgesehen davon, ist es natürlich für WAR viel schwerer, weil es noch viel mehr Klassen gibt. Aber gäbe es eine solche 6v6 Arena würde sich in Foren großes Geheule einstellen von all den Klassen, die in "fotm" Combos einfach nicht "tragbar" sind, weil eine andere Klasse dieselbe Rolle um einiges besser auffüllt.

Für den Rest sind die Spieler verantwortlich. Sobald es genug Interesse gibt im PVE oder PVP das Maximum herauszuholen, dann hat man auch Leute die das tun. Und nachdem du 20 Mal mit deiner "Lieblingsskillung" in der Arena aufs Maul gekriegt hast von jemandem der dieselbe Klasse spielt wie du, aber eben eine andere Skillung hat, dann überlegen es sich die meisten und skillen eben um. Im PVE ist es genau dasselbe. Solange alles so trivial ist, dass man mit jeder Skillung, Gruppe und Ausrüstung (und einem halb afk Spieler in der Gruppe) alles besiegen kann, wird so etwas nicht relevant sein. Doch sobald ein Encounter kanckiger ist und die Leute wiederholt scheitern, fangen sie an zu überlegen was man verbessern könnte. Und so entsteht eben immer eine Art "fotm", mit mehr oder weniger großem Ausschlag. Daran ändern selbst ein paar Ausnahmespieler, die mit Randskillungen oder Combos ganz nach oben kommen auch nichts.

In der Folge versucht man wohl:
a) das Zusammenspiel zu verbessern
b) Schaden und Heilung zu erhöhen sowie erlittenen Schaden (des Tanks) möglichst zu verringern
c) Seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern

Nicht unbedingt in dieser Reihenfolge, aber so läuft es ca.

Und für alle die gleich losheulen "WoW ist aber nicht balanced mimimi". Auch das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Balancing ist ein dialektisches Verhältnis aus:

Perfekte Balance = Keine Unterschiede zwischen den Klassen (wirklich Null Unterschiede, keine Klassen, keine Items, keine Skillungen) = Counterstrike (dann entscheiden nur noch der Faktor Technik und der Faktor Mensch)

Keine Balance = Maximaler Unterschied zwischen Klassen, Items usw. (Extrembeispiel: Klasse x macht 1000000 Schaden, Klasse y macht 1 Schaden).

Es spielen auch noch weiter Faktoren eine Rolle, aber grundsätzlich verhält es sich so und ein RPG wird niemals perfekt ausbalanciert sein. Das beste was man erreichen kann ist, dass die Spieler das Gefühl haben es würde ausschließlich ihr Können entscheiden und nicht die Klassen, Items, Combo, Technik usw.


----------



## DerTingel (27. Juli 2009)

naja, ihr schreibt, der balance patch wurde aufgespielt? ich habe nur einen gleichmach patch entdeckt...balance hat er keine ins spiel gebracht.
klar, man überlebt länger, aber abwechslungsreicher ist das spiel dadurch auch nicht geworden...immernoch massig bw die mit ihrem ae rumrennen, nun nur nichtmehr in 2er grüppchen, sondern in 3er grüppchen.
mit balance hats mythic einfach nicht...sie sind unfähig, da sie anscheinend ihr eigenes spiel nicht spielen.
mfg


----------



## Astravall (27. Juli 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> naja, ihr schreibt, der balance patch wurde aufgespielt? ich habe nur einen gleichmach patch entdeckt...balance hat er keine ins spiel gebracht.
> klar, man überlebt länger, aber abwechslungsreicher ist das spiel dadurch auch nicht geworden...immernoch massig bw die mit ihrem ae rumrennen, nun nur nichtmehr in 2er grüppchen, sondern in 3er grüppchen.
> mit balance hats mythic einfach nicht...sie sind unfähig, da sie anscheinend ihr eigenes spiel nicht spielen.
> mfg



Was wäre die Alternative? Singleschaden Assisttrain ... ist das nun besser wenn die innerhalb einer sekunde alles zerlegen? Das passiert nämlich meinen Siggi nun ständig. Mit dem starken AoE vor 1.30b bin ich besser zurecht gekommen. Darauf muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen wie ich damit besser zurecht kommen werde.
Klar der AoE war zu stark .. aber jetzt willst ihn noch weiter nerven? Das ist nicht dein ernst oder?

MfG Michael


----------



## DerTingel (27. Juli 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Was wäre die Alternative? Singleschaden Assisttrain ... ist das nun besser wenn die innerhalb einer sekunde alles zerlegen? Das passiert nämlich meinen Siggi nun ständig. Mit dem starken AoE vor 1.30b bin ich besser zurecht gekommen. Darauf muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen wie ich damit besser zurecht kommen werde.
> Klar der AoE war zu stark .. aber jetzt willst ihn noch weiter nerven? Das ist nicht dein ernst oder?
> 
> MfG Michael



ihr seid alle recht eingeschränkt in eurer sichtweise, wohl zu lange bei mythic in der schule gewesen....man kann der ae problematik auch anderweitig entgegenwirken, ohne den schaden zu nerfen...wobei ja eigentlich klar war, dass so ein kommentar wieder von einem bw kommt. aber ich weiss ja, du bist ja genau wie ALLE anderen bw/sorc single specc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jedenfalls kann man den skills einen cooldown geben oder eine längere castzeit...jedenfalls etwas, damit die pbae nichtmehr spammbar sind. damit eröffnet man den "opfern" nämlich mehr möglichkeiten, da die verfügbare reaktionszeit verlängert wird, und der spielspaß am bomben (falls man das überhaupt so nennen kann) lässt stark nach, da tasten hämmern nun nichtsmehr bringt.
mfg


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Juli 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> einmal die burg angreifen dann schnell woanders hin und burg deffen .... das liebe ich einfach so in WAR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und das ist leider irgendwie auch das einzige, was man in WAR macht ... die ganze Zeit lang ab T2.


----------



## Astravall (27. Juli 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ihr seid alle recht eingeschränkt in eurer sichtweise, wohl zu lange bei mythic in der schule gewesen....man kann der ae problematik auch anderweitig entgegenwirken, ohne den schaden zu nerfen...wobei ja eigentlich klar war, dass so ein kommentar wieder von einem bw kommt. aber ich weiss ja, du bist ja genau wie ALLE anderen bw/sorc single specc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du wirst lachen ich war/bin auch singletarget ... seit gestern nun mit Mainlinie wieder in DoT. Bis gestern noch SingleTarget(main)/dot(sekundär). Von mir aus macht nen Cooldown drauf auf die AoEs mir ist das wurscht.  Ich nutze sie kaum.

Aber deine Sichtweise ist mindestens genauso eingeschränkt! Nun mache ich auf alle AoEs nen sagen wir 5 sekunden timer -> nicht mehr einer spambar. Hmm aber dann rotieren die Leute halt ihre AE-Spells -> Gut dann alle auf den selben Timer -> Tja was machen die Leute dann die auf AoE geskillt sind in Instanzen wenn sie nur noch alle 5 sekunden ein mal bomben können? -> AoE völlig sinnlos.

Ich bin ja gerne für Kritik ... sehr schön wie hier immer mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird -> Eigene Klasse vs Alle Feindklassen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Astravall (27. Juli 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und das ist leider irgendwie auch das einzige, was man in WAR macht ... die ganze Zeit lang ab T2.



RvR war für mich schon in DAoC mehr als genug Motivation .. was mache ich denn in WoW? Immer die selben Instanzenraiden O_o?

MfG Michael


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (27. Juli 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen ich war/bin auch singletarget ... seit gestern nun mit Mainlinie wieder in DoT. Bis gestern noch SingleTarget(main)/dot(sekundär). Von mir aus macht nen Cooldown drauf auf die AoEs mir ist das wurscht.  Ich nutze sie kaum.
> 
> Aber deine Sichtweise ist mindestens genauso eingeschränkt! Nun mache ich auf alle AoEs nen sagen wir 5 sekunden timer -> nicht mehr einer spambar. Hmm aber dann rotieren die Leute halt ihre AE-Spells -> Gut dann alle auf den selben Timer -> Tja was machen die Leute dann die auf AoE geskillt sind in Instanzen wenn sie nur noch alle 5 sekunden ein mal bomben können? -> AoE völlig sinnlos.
> 
> ...



Das ist eben das Problem, was auch andere Entwickler haben. PVE und PVP gleichzeitig zu balancen. Denn Änderungen an einer Klasse die im PVP toll sind können im PVP katastrophal sein und umgekehrt.

Nur sollte man meinen, dass hier die PVP Balance erstmal im Vordergrund steht, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (27. Juli 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem, was auch andere Entwickler haben. PVE und PVP gleichzeitig zu balancen. Denn Änderungen an einer Klasse die im PVP toll sind können im PVP katastrophal sein und umgekehrt.
> 
> Nur sollte man meinen, dass hier die PVP Balance erstmal im Vordergrund steht, oder nicht?
> 
> ...



Ich habe auf allen Spells mindetens 1,5 sekunden Cool down .. wenn der schaden stimmt sollte das doch reichen oder?
Momentan liegt die 'balance' auf Singletarget .. das ist nun wesentlich effektiver ... was wollt ihr mehr?

MfG Michael


----------



## OldboyX (27. Juli 2009)

> Was wäre die Alternative? Singleschaden Assisttrain ... ist das nun besser wenn die innerhalb einer sekunde alles zerlegen? Das passiert nämlich meinen Siggi nun ständig.



Das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst oder? Das hat nichts mit der Spielmechanik zu tun sondern mit den Spielern. Eine Stammgruppe die sich im TS abspricht und Fokus Ziele ansagt zerlegt in JEDEM - wirklich JEDEM Spiel einzelne Gegner im Sekundentakt. Das war auch vor diesem Patch kein Problem. Nur war es halt vor dem Patch NOCH effektiver und einfacher, wenn man gleich mit AElern in den Feind gesprungen ist und alle gleichzeitig "umgefokussed" hat. Das erforderte weniger Skill, weniger Absprache im TS (man brauchte eigentlich gar kein TS) und war für die Gegner noch sehr viel frustrierender. 
Insofern ist der Patch auf jeden Fall eine sehr große Verbesserung.

Gegen Single-Target Fokus kann man absolut nichts machen, außer man würde tatsächlich die HP-Pools entsprechend groß und den Schaden entsprechend klein machen, dass jemand auch gegengeheilt werden kann, wenn 10 Leute auf ihn ballern. Das wäre aber dann erst recht unsinnig und fad, weil niemals jemand je sterben würde...

BTW, wenn ich in AoC oder WoW oder sonst einem Spiel PVP mache und wir mit ner guten 6er Stamm rumrennen ist es für die Gegner (es sei denn sie haben auch eine gute Stamm) genau dasselbe. Wir sagen ein Ziel an - 5 sek später ( inklusive TS Lag) liegt es im Dreck.


----------



## Astravall (27. Juli 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst oder? Das hat nichts mit der Spielmechanik zu tun sondern mit den Spielern. Eine Stammgruppe die sich im TS abspricht und Fokus Ziele ansagt zerlegt in JEDEM - wirklich JEDEM Spiel einzelne Gegner im Sekundentakt. Das war auch vor diesem Patch kein Problem. Nur war es halt vor dem Patch NOCH effektiver und einfacher, wenn man gleich mit AElern in den Feind gesprungen ist und alle gleichzeitig "umgefokussed" hat. Das erforderte weniger Skill, weniger Absprache im TS (man brauchte eigentlich gar kein TS) und war für die Gegner noch sehr viel frustrierender.
> Insofern ist der Patch auf jeden Fall eine sehr große Verbesserung.
> 
> Gegen Single-Target Fokus kann man absolut nichts machen, außer man würde tatsächlich die HP-Pools entsprechend groß und den Schaden entsprechend klein machen, dass jemand auch gegengeheilt werden kann, wenn 10 Leute auf ihn ballern. Das wäre aber dann erst recht unsinnig und fad, weil niemals jemand je sterben würde...
> ...



Hab ich gesagt dass man da gegen was machen können muss?
Ich wollte lediglich aufzeigen dass mit drei AoE-lern in eine Gruppe springen auch nix anderes ist. Ich finde da weder das eine noch das andere besser. Und mal ehrlich normal braucht man nicht mal TS für assisttrain ... wozu gibt es den schönen Assist-Button (den Sollte meine OPrdungsfraktion öfter mal suchen ... aber das ist was anders)? Ab und an mal draufklicken dann braucht es auch keine TS-Absprache.

MfG Michael


----------



## zadros (27. Juli 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ähm mal eine Frage was soll denn daran Exploit sein beim Weißen Löwen? Ich hab selber nur einen auf Level 13, aber so wie ich das Verstehe gibt es drei Skillmöglichkeiten
> Komisch das denke ich mir immer bei meinem Feuerzauberer, wenn ein Schwarzork/Chaosbarbar/Spalta/Hexenkriegerin auf mich zustürmt. Aber genau deswegen gibt es ja ein Stein/Schere/Papier Prinzip in Warhammer ... es wird immer Klassen geben gegen die meine Klasse alt aussieht dafür gut gegenüber einer anderen.




ein weisser löwe hat die möglichkeit durch z.B. Fetch einen bug oder whatever auszulösen und in der zeit wo das ziel anfliegt können skills gehämmert werden die beim aufprallen alle gleichzeitig gezündet werden -> TANK instant down

nix mit schere stein papier....

das gleiche geht mim löwen der wird wohin geschickt und seine skills "preloaded" sodass mir ein PET in 0.5 sekunden 7-8k Schaden (undetauntet) rein haut!

ich melde solche löwen direkt und komischerweise sind diese dann meist 3-4 tage verschwunden und danach wieder relativ harmlos und brauchen ihre üblichen 4 sekunden um meinen schami in fachgerechte stücke zu zerlegen ( was auch vollkommen ok ist )


----------



## Astravall (27. Juli 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> ein weisser löwe hat die möglichkeit durch z.B. Fetch einen bug oder whatever auszulösen und in der zeit wo das ziel anfliegt können skills gehämmert werden die beim aufprallen alle gleichzeitig gezündet werden -> TANK instant down
> 
> nix mit schere stein papier....
> 
> ...



Oh na gut das kannte ich noch nicht .. das ist natürlich dann übel.

MfG Michael


----------



## Irn-Bru (27. Juli 2009)

Es war ja zu erwarten das jetzt alles über singletarget assisttrains abläuft. Wer meint er können einfach in die Gegner reinrennen und bisschen rumbomben wird es jetzt schwer haben, länger als 5 Sekunden wird er nicht überleben. Meine sorc macht ca 7-8,5k Schaden innerhalb von 10 Sekunden(die ersten 6 Sekunden ca 6k und nach 10sek(Wort des Schmerzes) nochmal ca. 2,5k, sofern alles critet und je nach resis natürlich). Geht man dann zu zweit oder zu dritt auf ein Ziel sollte klar sein das jedes Ziel(auch Tanks) innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden tot ist.

Man ist zwar nicht mehr Topdamagedealer im Szenario,dafür zerlegt man so ziemlich alles innerhalb weniger Sekunden.

Der Nachteil bei einer Singletargetskillung ist natürlich dass man recht lange casten muss und auf einer Stelle steht , diesen Umstand kann der Gegner für sich ausnutzen.


Warum gehen eigentlich jetzt so viele Sorcs auf den Dottree? wegen dem Aoedot=mehr Schaden in der Szenariostatistik? umhauen tut man damit doch nix außer vielleicht mal mit Wort des Schmerzes, dass dann mal für 4k tickt...


----------



## zadros (27. Juli 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Warum gehen eigentlich jetzt so viele Sorcs auf den Dottree? wegen dem Aoedot=mehr Schaden in der Szenariostatistik? umhauen tut man damit doch nix außer vielleicht mal mit Wort des Schmerzes, dass dann mal für 4k tickt...



auf den AE dot setzt fast niemand - ziel ist es mobilität und schaden zum optimum zu kombinieren, da man nun weit öfter weg laufen muss als sorc also eine gute mischung aus dot + DD für viele instant bzw. 1 sek casts


----------



## DerTingel (27. Juli 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen ich war/bin auch singletarget ... seit gestern nun mit Mainlinie wieder in DoT. Bis gestern noch SingleTarget(main)/dot(sekundär). Von mir aus macht nen Cooldown drauf auf die AoEs mir ist das wurscht.  Ich nutze sie kaum.
> 
> Aber deine Sichtweise ist mindestens genauso eingeschränkt! Nun mache ich auf alle AoEs nen sagen wir 5 sekunden timer -> nicht mehr einer spambar. Hmm aber dann rotieren die Leute halt ihre AE-Spells -> Gut dann alle auf den selben Timer -> Tja was machen die Leute dann die auf AoE geskillt sind in Instanzen wenn sie nur noch alle 5 sekunden ein mal bomben können? -> AoE völlig sinnlos.
> 
> ...



jaja, klar...ich schrieb ja, alle bw/sorc sind single spec...nur wenn man sie dann aufm schlachtfeld sieht, springen sie doch vorne rum.
und was du dir da zurecht drehst ist auch der letzte käse. was willst du denn für spells rotieren? wieviele pbae hast du? ausserdem wären 90% der spieler davon schon überfordert, also würde es schon seinen sinn erfüllen. des weiteren proccen bestimmte taktiken eben nur bei bestimmten spells...wenn man die spells rotiert, procct die eine taktik nicht so oft. 
und mit dem pve, wobei du dir ja schon schwer widersprochen hast. im rvr kann man spells rotieren aber im pve nicht? tja, dann muss man halt auch im pve etwas koordinierter vorgehen und die ziele wegfocussen...
und wo du hier siehst, dass ich mit zweierlei maß messe, musst du mir mal zeigen...ich spiele immernoch einen zeloten und einen magus als twink, mir brauchst du nichts von fotm klassen erzählen. 
sorry, aber bei dir bekommt man echt den eindruch, dass du die sache garnicht objektiv betrachten kannst oder willst. 
"meinen schaden noch weiter nerfen? sonst gehts noch?" spiel mal einen magus oder eine eigentlichen fernheiler und wir können uns weiter unterhalten.

und nun noch der lächerlichste satz überhaupt:


Astravall schrieb:


> Ich habe auf allen Spells mindetens 1,5 sekunden Cool down .. wenn der schaden stimmt sollte das doch reichen oder?
> Momentan liegt die 'balance' auf Singletarget .. das ist nun wesentlich effektiver ... was wollt ihr mehr?
> 
> MfG Michael


nein, das reicht nicht, den diesen cd haben ALLE spells...deshalb auch global cooldown genannt. 
und die balance liegt überall, nur nicht bei WAR. es gibt 4 klassen, die sind um längen besser als die anderen klassen des gleichen archetyps...so lange das so ist, wird es keine balance in WAR geben.
mfg


----------



## Long_Wolf (27. Juli 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ...BlaBla...
> 
> nein, das reicht nicht, den diesen cd haben ALLE spells...deshalb auch global cooldown genannt.
> und die balance liegt überall, nur nicht bei WAR. es gibt 4 klassen, die sind um längen besser als die anderen klassen des gleichen archetyps...so lange das so ist, wird es keine balance in WAR geben.
> mfg



Erstens ist bisher der Balance-Patch noch nicht durch das war 1.3.0b , nicht 1.3.1. 

Zweitens wenn du so ein Held im Erdbeerfeld bist schreib ne Bewerbung an Mythic, sobald die dich mit Handkuss als Gamedesigner genommen haben,  sind in spätestens 2 Monaten alle Probleme behoben und wir haben die 1A Balance. 

Drittens und letztens, ich zitiere Dieter Nuhr : "Wer keine Ahnung hat..."

P.S. Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert womit du dir deine Brötchen verdienst Tingel, damit man mal grob abschätzen kann welche Fähigkeiten im Bereich MMO-Design du hast..


----------



## Salute (27. Juli 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Drittens und letztens, ich zitiere Dieter Nuhr : "Wer keine Ahnung hat..."
> 
> P.S. Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert womit du dir deine Brötchen verdienst Tingel, damit man mal grob abschätzen kann welche Fähigkeiten im Bereich MMO-Design du hast..




Wie sich hier einige direkt  persönlich angegriffen fühlen, wenn man ihr Spiel kritisiert. Man die Betonung liegt auf *Spiel*. Deswegen muss man nicht gleich persönlich werden.


----------



## Brummbör (27. Juli 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> RvR war für mich schon in DAoC mehr als genug Motivation .. was mache ich denn in WoW? Immer die selben Instanzenraiden O_o?
> 
> MfG Michael



wie niedlich sofort der wow flame.... geht aber in die falsche richtung spectrum spielt AOC.
die richtige antwort wäre gewesen: und bei AOC funktionieren die keep fights nach über einem jahr noch nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: als dot sorc/bw bekommst schon gut was klein. musst nur ne spellrotation fahren damit möglichst viel auf einmal einschlägt. sehr fetter burst den kaum einer überlebt. bis zum CP nerf war die dotlinie der sorc halt total sinnlos was auch viel zum bomben getrieben hat.


----------



## Astravall (27. Juli 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> jaja, klar...ich schrieb ja, alle bw/sorc sind single spec...nur wenn man sie dann aufm schlachtfeld sieht, springen sie doch vorne rum.
> und was du dir da zurecht drehst ist auch der letzte käse. was willst du denn für spells rotieren? wieviele pbae hast du? ausserdem wären 90% der spieler davon schon überfordert, also würde es schon seinen sinn erfüllen. des weiteren proccen bestimmte taktiken eben nur bei bestimmten spells...wenn man die spells rotiert, procct die eine taktik nicht so oft.
> und mit dem pve, wobei du dir ja schon schwer widersprochen hast. im rvr kann man spells rotieren aber im pve nicht? tja, dann muss man halt auch im pve etwas koordinierter vorgehen und die ziele wegfocussen...
> und wo du hier siehst, dass ich mit zweierlei maß messe, musst du mir mal zeigen...ich spiele immernoch einen zeloten und einen magus als twink, mir brauchst du nichts von fotm klassen erzählen.
> ...



Sorry aber langsam wird es lächerlich .. der AoE von Spalta,Slayer, Zaubererin und Feuermagier wurden nun massiv eingedampft (30% und mehr). Was ist da nun um längen besser als die anderen Archetypen? Nur weil man immernoch AoE spielen KANN heißt es nicht es wäre noch immer überpowert. Was will ich da noch mit dir diskutieren? MIR wird vorgeworfen ich würde voreingenommen an die Sache ran gehen weil ich Feuerzauberer spiele (Übrigens klick doch mal in meine Signatur .. da kann man sich die Skillung von meinem Feuerzauberer anschauen .. meinst du mit 9 Punkten in AoE mache ich viel Schaden? Aber 9 Punkte in Single Damage stecken macht noch weniger Sinn) .. da frage ich ernsthaft was ist dann deine Einstellung .. noch voreingenommener gegen AoE und vorallen gegenüber Feuerzauberer geht ja fast net ... so viel unterschwellige verbitterung  in deinen Posts.

Man merkt wie sehr du dich mir Feuerzauberer beschäftigt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also AoE-Geskillter Feuerzauberer habe ich folgende spells als PBAEs:
versengte Erde: http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8163#25
Flammenatem: http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8171#25
Feuerregen: http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8177#25
Vernichten: http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8187#25
Wenn ich beim rein rennen einfach noch die Nächsterfeind taste drücke kann ich auch noch folgende Spells nutzen:
Rauchgas Explosion: http://wardata.buffed.de/img/icons/war/40/abi_em_flare.png
ausbreitende Flammen: http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=8188#25

Sind alles Sofortzauber .. da ließe sich auch mit Cooldown was bauen als Rotation. Kombination aus Flamenregen und Vernichten wäre sicher ne nette Kombination auch mit cooldowns, da sie länger wirken als Fokuszauberer.

Ich spiele einen Maschinisten (Level 21) ... ist auf Pfad des Schützen mit Singledamage damit kriege ich gut was down ... IMHO fast genauso gut wie Feuerzauberer auf singledamage, nur dass ich nicht ständig mir selber 750 Schaden Rückstoß bei fast JEDEM Zauber reindrücke und dank meiner Splitterweste auch noch oft mehr aushalte als der Feuerzauberer.
Ich habe auch einen level 9 Schattenkrieger ... aber ich denke der ist noch zu low um überhaupt was dazu zu sagen.

Ich war in letzter Zeit auch frustiert in Szenarios, denn wenn die eigenen Leute nicht zusammenarbeite/spielen geht man gnadenlos unter. Wissen die Leute aber wass sie tun macht es mit jeder Klasse Spaß und man kann auch Bombergruppen oder Assisttrain etwas entgegensetzen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Astravall (27. Juli 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> wie niedlich sofort der wow flame.... geht aber in die falsche richtung spectrum spielt AOC.
> die richtige antwort wäre gewesen: und bei AOC funktionieren die keep fights nach über einem jahr noch nicht!
> 
> 
> ...



Tja sorry aber ich kenne leider sonst nur WoW über meinen Bruder. AoC oder HDRO habe ich nie gespielt wäre etwas unfair da etwas aus hörensagen zu konstruieren oder?

MfG Michael


----------



## Pymonte (27. Juli 2009)

Salute, WAR mein Lebensersatz? Ha, dazu müsste ich viel mehr spielen. Außerdem war der Satz auch übertrieben geschrieben, sowas findet man auch mal lustig in einer normalen Gesellschaft, außer man fühlt sich angesprochen...

"Auf der anderen Seite, stell ich mir die Frage wozu sollte man für etwas zahlen, was deutlich nicht ausgereift zu sein scheint."

Gar nicht, denke nciht das dich jemand zwingt WAR zu spielen, oder?"

"Diese Frage kann man sich natürlich aber erst stellen, wenn man kein Fanboi ist."

Selbiges gilt für enttäuschte Spieler, die nun stressen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch Hater genannt). Maybe gefällt das Spiel aber auch einfach nur anderen Leuten und sie bezahlen gerne dafür, weil es ein schöner Zeitvertreib ist. Denn du solltest eins wissen: Deine Meinung ist nicht universell.

Hoffe, das war ein Wort Duell auf einem höheren Niveau, ich kann da gern auch noch mehr (versteckte) Spitzen einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Das war natürlich nur im Scherz gemeint, ich würde mcih hier doch niemals mit jemanden Streiten, dazu ist das Thema zu sinnlos.

@topic: Schön dass das WAR vs WoW Geflame losgeht. Mal abgesehen davon, das ihr alle nur vermutet und nichts abschätzen könnt, rennt ihr euch doch immer schön ins Messer.
ich hätte da noch ein Thema: WAR hat einen Großbuchstaben mehr als WoW... bam bam baaam!


----------



## Long_Wolf (27. Juli 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Wie sich hier einige direkt  persönlich angegriffen fühlen, wenn man ihr Spiel kritisiert. Man die Betonung liegt auf *Spiel*. Deswegen muss man nicht gleich persönlich werden.




Falsch ;D 
Es handelt sich bei Tingel um jemanden der mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit vom coden und designen eines Spiels soviel Ahnung hat wie eine Milchkuh von Geometrie. Wenn sich so jemand dann zu Äusserungen hinreissen lässt wie "alle unfähig bei Mythic" und sich dann aus dem Fenster lehnt als könne er sowas aus dem FF, dann hake ich nach. Persönlich angreifen würd ich das nicht nennen, eher einen Zweifel an den notwendigen Vorrausetzungen um über sowas auch nur im entferntesten urteilen zu können.


----------



## DerTingel (27. Juli 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Erstens ist bisher der Balance-Patch noch nicht durch das war 1.3.0b , nicht 1.3.1.
> 
> Zweitens wenn du so ein Held im Erdbeerfeld bist schreib ne Bewerbung an Mythic, sobald die dich mit Handkuss als Gamedesigner genommen haben,  sind in spätestens 2 Monaten alle Probleme behoben und wir haben die 1A Balance.
> 
> ...



taschentuch gefälligst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  brauchst nicht direkt weinen wenn jemand etwas gegen dein spiel sagt...ich hab dich nicht persönlich angegriffen. 
und sorry, ich brauche keine ahnung vom programmieren haben um zu wissen wie man balance in einem mmo herstellt. da laberst du unsinn. 
naja, aber da du dieter nuhr schon zitiert hast, kannst dich ja auch mal selber dran halten.
mfg
&#8364;: sorry dass mythic diesen patch als balance patch bezeichnet hat...kann ich nichts für wenn ich ihre worte verwende...aber nimm sie nur weiter in schutz. alles ist toll, die welt ist rosa, besteht aus zuckerwatte und mythic macht alles richtig.





Astravall schrieb:


> Man merkt wie sehr du dich mir Feuerzauberer beschäftigt hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



man merkt das du keine ahnung vom spiel hast...nur n kleines bsp, da ich wenig zeit hab:
feuerregen ist z.b. kein pbae-->gtae
flammenatem ebenfalls nicht-->cone ae

gt=ground target
pb=player(person?)bound

nun klar? dann rotier du mal mit deinem RoF und deinen pbae skills...sehr sinnig. beschäftige du dich mal lieber mit dem spiel als mit den foren.
und du spielst n maschi....hmmm...wow...dann schau dir mal den maschi im vgl mitm magus an. was fällt dir auf? genau, er hat taktiken, mit denen kann er seine range erhöhen, die besitzt der magus nicht.
wer sich hier nicht mit dem spiel oder mit den klassen beschäftigt ist ja nun klar...also bevor du mir nochmal antwortest, mach dich bitte erst schlau bevor du wieder unsinn verzapfst.
ich bin nicht frustriert in den szenarien oder im open rvr, ich gewinne häufig genug...ich bin gelangweilt. ich spiele ein mmo um abwechslung zu haben...aber die bietet WAR mit dieser balance einfach nicht. von t1 bis t4 trifft man zu 75% auf siggis, bw und faschingsritter und ab und an slayer (oder eben destro spiegelklassen). es ist einfach nur lächerlich und traurig zugleich, wie mythic ohne zwang so viel potential, welches WAR unbestritten hat, einfach in die tonne kloppt. aber naja, die rechnung werden sie selber zahlen...jetzt haben sie ein 2.DaoC anstatt einen konkurrenten von WOW.
mfg


----------



## Teal (27. Juli 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> [...]
> gt=ground target
> pb=player(person?)bound
> [...]


PB = Point blank 

PBAoE = Point blank area of effect => "Flächenwirkung in unmittelbarer Nähe". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (27. Juli 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> Blala
> und sorry, ich brauche keine ahnung vom programmieren haben um zu wissen wie man balance in einem mmo herstellt. da laberst du unsinn.



Das mit dem Game Design lassen wir mal fix weg ja ? Und was eigentlich alles nötig ist um einen Zauber im Spiel zu modifiziern  ? Und wie sich eine Änderung auf andere Zauber usw auswirkt ? Aber lass mich raten, das kann man (oder noch besser Du) mal so eben in einer mittagspause alles ändern...und zwar OHNE das es zur absoluten Kippe kommt und alles in eine andere, nicht gewünschte Richtung kippt, mit der Balance...

Mehr als "Fanboi" zu kreischen fällt dir wirklich nicht ein wenn man dir mal auf den Zahn fühlt hm ?  

Erinnert mich an einen Satz den ich so ähnlich mal hier gelesen habe...

Ich muss noch nie ein 5 Gänge-Menü gekocht haben um zu wissen wie das geht, ich hab schon hunderte davon gegessen...


----------



## Pymonte (27. Juli 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Das mit dem Game Design lassen wir mal fix weg ja ? Und was eigentlich alles nötig ist um einen Zauber im Spiel zu modifiziern  ? Und wie sich eine Änderung auf andere Zauber usw auswirkt ? Aber lass mich raten, das kann man (oder noch besser Du) mal so eben in einer mittagspause alles ändern...und zwar OHNE das es zur absoluten Kippe kommt und alles in eine andere, nicht gewünschte Richtung kippt, mit der Balance...
> 
> Mehr als "Fanboi" zu kreischen fällt dir wirklich nicht ein wenn man dir mal auf den Zahn fühlt hm ?
> 
> ...



Ich war schon oft genug auf dem Klo... ich weiß wie man Rohre verlegt *whoa* wat für ein Brüller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (27. Juli 2009)

Teal schrieb:
			
		

> PBAoE = Point blank area of effect => "Flächenwirkung in unmittelbarer Nähe". smile.gif



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:

Point blank bedeutet, dass der Mittelpunkt des AE immer der Mittelpunkt des eigenen Charakters ist (i.e. nicht wählbar), während bei einem GTAoE die Flächenwirkung sich um einen vom Spieler gewählten Mittelpunkt (das ground target) verteilt.


----------



## Astravall (27. Juli 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> man merkt das du keine ahnung vom spiel hast...nur n kleines bsp, da ich wenig zeit hab:
> feuerregen ist z.b. kein pbae-->gtae
> ...



Das ist mir sehr wohl bewusst. Trotzdem kann ich den Feueregen sehr gut auch um mich herum wirken lassen und es ist ein Soforteffekt tickt über 10 Sekunden. Ich kann ihn als 'PBAE' einsetzen. Genauso den Feueratem wenn ich mich ensprechend gut positioniere. Natürlich macht eine Rotation dieser Zauber Sinn.

Zum Maschinisten: Die Taktik die die Reichweite erhöht ist im Granadierpfad (AoE-Pfad mit normal 65 Fuss Reichweite) und wirkt auch nur auf dessen Fertigkeiten .... ICH rede vom Schützenpfad (den Pfad fand ich schon vor dem AoE-nerv ineressant und war schon immer so geskillt). Ich sehe jetzt nicht wo der Pfad der Verwüstung dort nun beim Magus groß dem Maschinisten nachstehen würde. Aber bitte ... mir gleich du musst nicht WAR spielen ... mir macht es immernoch Spaß und darum gehe ich nun meinen weißen Löwen leveln so zu Abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## DerTingel (27. Juli 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Das mit dem Game Design lassen wir mal fix weg ja ? Und was eigentlich alles nötig ist um einen Zauber im Spiel zu modifiziern  ? Und wie sich eine Änderung auf andere Zauber usw auswirkt ? Aber lass mich raten, das kann man (oder noch besser Du) mal so eben in einer mittagspause alles ändern...und zwar OHNE das es zur absoluten Kippe kommt und alles in eine andere, nicht gewünschte Richtung kippt, mit der Balance...
> 
> Mehr als "Fanboi" zu kreischen fällt dir wirklich nicht ein wenn man dir mal auf den Zahn fühlt hm ?
> 
> ...



noch ein taschentuch gefälligst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  du glaubst doch nicht selber das, was du sagst, oder? 
um zu wissen, wie man klassen balanced braucht man doch nicht programmieren können. das ist doch totaler unsinn...wenn mythic die gleichen leute ans balancing lässt wie fürs programmieren, na dann prost mahlzeit. jetzt wissen wir warum die balance so versaut ist.
sorry, aber mach dich erst mal schlau, bevor du so einen unsinn verzapfst. naja, mir vorwerfen ich könne nur "fanboi" schreien, dabei meine argumente total ignorieren und nur unsinn reden...sehr erwachsen von dir. mit dir kann man ja richtig gut diskutieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wie siehts nun aus, die tatsache, dass es sich um einen balancing patch handelt haste jetzt total übergangen...hmmmm. wie kommt das nur. da kann wohl jemand nicht zugeben, dass er unsinn redet.
mfg




Astravall schrieb:


> Das ist mir sehr wohl bewusst. Trotzdem kann ich den Feueregen sehr gut auch um mich herum wirken lassen und es ist ein Soforteffekt tickt über 10 Sekunden. Ich kann ihn als 'PBAE' einsetzen. Genauso den Feueratem wenn ich mich ensprechend gut positioniere. Natürlich macht eine Rotation dieser Zauber Sinn.
> 
> Zum Maschinisten: Die Taktik die die Reichweite erhöht ist im Granadierpfad (AoE-Pfad mit normal 65 Fuss Reichweite) und wirkt auch nur auf dessen Fertigkeiten .... ICH rede vom Schützenpfad (den Pfad fand ich schon vor dem AoE-nerv ineressant und war schon immer so geskillt). Ich sehe jetzt nicht wo der Pfad der Verwüstung dort nun beim Magus groß dem Maschinisten nachstehen würde. Aber bitte ... mir gleich du musst nicht WAR spielen ... mir macht es immernoch Spaß und darum gehe ich nun meinen weißen Löwen leveln so zu Abwechslung
> 
> ...



anscheinend war es dir nicht bewusst, kannst du ruhig zugeben...sonst hättest wohl kaum den feueratem dazu gezählt.
und nein, RoF kann man nicht spammen, der ist nämlich kanalisiert und da kann man rauslaufen, deshalb ist es auch kein pbae und man kann ihn ebenfalls nicht als solchen benutzen. 
und wieviele spammbare pbae hat jetzt n bw/ne sorc? genau, wenn man diesem jetzt einen cd verpasst, dann ist schonmal die spielweise von 90% der bw/sorc spieler versaut, und sie werden gezwungen anders zu kämpfen, sprich mehr als nur 2 tasten zu drücken, um weiterhin effetkiv zu sein. 
und zum maschi...komm mal mit ihm ins t4, sobald resis vorhanden sind, wirst du dich umschauen...hauptsache mitreden wollen. 
mfg


----------



## Pymonte (27. Juli 2009)

wenn du so viel Ahnung hast, dann bewirb dich doch als Class Designer... -.- hoffentlich lachen dich die Leute nicht zu heftig aus.


----------



## OldboyX (27. Juli 2009)

> wenn du so viel Ahnung hast, dann bewirb dich doch als Class Designer... -.- hoffentlich lachen dich die Leute nicht zu heftig aus.



Ohne gemein sein zu wollen. Selbst wenn ich Ahnung hätte würde ich mich nicht mehr in diese Scheiße setzen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deccpqcc (27. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> wenn du so viel Ahnung hast, dann bewirb dich doch als Class Designer... -.- hoffentlich lachen dich die Leute nicht zu heftig aus.



der punkt ist das mythic ja nicht mit null mmorpg-erfahrung anfängt wo ja manches noch verständlich wäre.
nein sie haben ja ausreichend erfahrung mit daoc, womit sie ja auch kräftig marketing machen.
und angesichts dessen habe ich persönlich kein verständnis dafür das sie in jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden balancing-fettnapf getreten sind den man sich nur vorstellen kann.

auch bin ich der meinung das leute hier ihre ansichten sagen können ohne sich dann zur strafe bei mythic bewerben zu müssen.


----------



## Brummbör (27. Juli 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Tja sorry aber ich kenne leider sonst nur WoW über meinen Bruder. AoC oder HDRO habe ich nie gespielt wäre etwas unfair da etwas aus hörensagen zu konstruieren oder?
> 
> MfG Michael



meine antwort war auch weniger für dich bestimmt brauchte nur nen einstieg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw könnt hier mal langsam einer zumachen. geht ja schon richtung altem aoc forum. mit den 10 gratistagen hats ja nun seit längerem nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Terratec (27. Juli 2009)

Ich denke Mythics Problem beim Balancen ist hauptsächlich, dass sie sich ein bisschen "verprogrammiert" haben, was das modifizieren von Zaubern angeht.
Wenn es so einfach wäre, einfach bei einem Spell den Schaden ein bisschen zu reduzieren, dann würden sie das denke ich auch recht schnell hinbekommen.
Aber die Patchnotes zeigen mir da ein anderes Bild: Wenn eine Schadensart reduziert wird, dann immer gleich bei allen Spells dieser Art.
Holzhammermethode eben, wie man es von Mythic mittlerweile gewohnt ist.


----------



## Miracolax (27. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> wenn du so viel Ahnung hast, dann bewirb dich doch als Class Designer... -.- hoffentlich lachen dich die Leute nicht zu heftig aus.



Das macht doch schon ein Grossteil eurer Com mit den richtigen Dev's, die dieser Com sowas vorgesetzt hat und das ernsthaft auch noch als Next-Gen-MMORPG anpreist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Juli 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Ich denke Mythics Problem beim Balancen ist hauptsächlich, dass sie sich ein bisschen "verprogrammiert" haben, was das modifizieren von Zaubern angeht.
> Wenn es so einfach wäre, einfach bei einem Spell den Schaden ein bisschen zu reduzieren, dann würden sie das denke ich auch recht schnell hinbekommen.
> Aber die Patchnotes zeigen mir da ein anderes Bild: Wenn eine Schadensart reduziert wird, dann immer gleich bei allen Spells dieser Art.
> Holzhammermethode eben, wie man es von Mythic mittlerweile gewohnt ist.



Bisher wurde nur AoE reduziert und der sollte bewusst bei allen Chars auf "weniger als Single-Dmg" reduziert werden. das hat nix mit verkorksten Fähigkeiten zu tun. Wie Wolfner schonmal schön schrieb, die Schadensberechnung ist eine Formel, kein Excell Wert. Meist stehen die Zauber mit vielen verschiedenen Formeln/Werten/Variablen etc uim Zusammenhang, wodurch eine Änderung nicht einfach mal per se an einem tag gemacht werden können, da viel Faktoren beachtet werden müssen. Außerdem kommt normaler Managementaufwand hinzu.
Ich habe mich persönlich auch in der "Szene" umgehört und dafür informiert (ich woltle selbst mal in die Richtung Level/Game Design). Zwar sind leichtere Formeln einfacher zu balancen, aber je mehr Faktoren auf einen Zauber einwirken sollen (und in einem MMO sind das nicht gerade wenige), desto größer und komplizierter wird eben auch der Aufwand. Das ist auch in WoW nicht anders, oder HdrO, oder AoC.

Kleines Beispiel: Browsergame. Kämpfer A (lvl10) macht 10 Schaden, Kämpfer B(lvl3) hat 5 Leben und 3 Rüstung.
Die einfachste Formel wäre Schaden A - Rüstung B = (Leben B - verursachter Schaden A)=-2HP für Spieler B
Das ist allerdings nicht Balancing tauglich. Das hat folgende Gründe: Man könnte mit der Rüstung jeglichen Schaden auf 0 reduzieren (Rüstung > Schaden). Daher wäre es auch nicht lohnenswert Schaden zu steigern. In schwächerer Form hat man das in WC3. In Hero Maps, wo man teilweise bis 99% Schadensreduzierung bekommt machen normale Gegner eben auch nur 1 Schaden (meist hat man dann selber auch x% erhöhte HP reg), richtig fiese Gegner machen dementsprechend auch gewaltigen Schaden, trotz des Absorbs (für 10000 Schaden in diesem Fall hypothetisch 1000000). In solchen Maps geht das. Würde man aber nur einen Werteanstieg in einem MMO favorisieren, dann würde der lvl 31 Kämpfer vielleicht vom lvl 33 Kämpfer schon aus den Latschen gehauen (ohne reelle Chance) weil die Werte differen einfach zu krass ist.

Also Ändern wir Beispiel B um der Rüstun an Effektivität zu nehmen:
(Rüstung/3)²=Rüstung B=1
Nun wäre die Rüstung schon um einiges schlechter, würde ihr Wertigkeit aber exponentiell beibehalten (der Exponent sollte entsprechend der Levelkurve etc gewählt werden).

Nun gibt es weitere Schritte: Attribute, andere Schutzmechanismen, Auswirkungen auf Rüstung, Buffs, etc pp wirken auf die Rüstung, zusätzlich wird ein zufälliger Moment eingebaut und ein Koeffizient (welcher die Wertigkeit der Rüstung repräsentieren kann)

Die Formel sieht dann schon so aus
[(Rüstung+Agilität)/2)²-(Rüstungsreduce/(Rüstung+1/2))*EvadeLvL*((Dodge^e2)/5)-Dismiss*(rnd(54 68)/2)*4,2]=Rüstung B (Da ist noch nicht mal die feindliche Schadensart+höhe drin, sowie gegnernische Attribute, die sich sehr wohl auch gegenseitig beeinflussen)
Wenn man dass nun ausrechnet bei folgenden Werten:
Agilität = 7
Rüstungsreduce (Fähigkeit des Gegners) = 2
EvadeLvL (ist die Differenz der Level und ein daraus abgeleiteter fester Wert des Ausweichens, in diesem Fall 0,44 da der Gegner ein höheres Level hat)
Dodge = 4
Dismiss (hat eine eigene Formel, in diesem Beispiel sei der Wert 0.17)
rnd (X Y) ist eine zufälliger per Programmiersprache ermittelter Zufallswert (da man keine Zufälle simulieren kann ist eine rnd Formel meist sehr lang, aus vielen sinnlosen und sinnvollen Formelteilen aufgebaut)
4,2 ist der Koeffizient der Rüstung (steht in diesem Fall für Wertigkeit und Qualität der getragenen Rüstung)

[((3+7)/2)²-(2/(4/2))*0,44*((4^e2)/5)-0,17*(rnd(59)/2)*4,2)]= 1,34 Schadensabzug (Rüstung)

usw. 

so eine ähnliche Formel hat letztens ein Kumpel benutzt, der derzeit an der Games Academy studiert. Sicher, vielleicht ein kompliziertes Beispiel, aber viel einfacher wirds nicht.


----------



## Bral (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir WAR mal auf dem Account eines Kollegen, der absolut genervt aufgehört hat, für paar Wochen angetan. 

Als ich anfing mit dem leveln dachte ich mir eigendlich noch : "Wau, sieht ja gar nicht mal schlecht aus und geht recht locker von der Hand". Als ich dann mit meinem Sorc aus dem "Startgebiet" raus war fing es an, das mir mehrere Kleinigkeiten die zuerst kaum wahrnehmbar war, böse aufzufallen. Als erstes merkte ich diese permanenten Lags oder Ruckler. An den Optionen rumschrauben hat leider gar nichts gebracht und das bei mittlerer auflösung war schon echt absolut nervig. 
Nun gut, ich probierte trotzdem weiter. Irgendwann fing bei mir dann auch die Lust auf pvp an.. und ab da an hörte bei mir die Lust auf WAR auf. Nachdem ich zum x-ten mal so ziemlich geonehittet wurde, wechselte ich auf einen Char meines Kollegen, der wohl als Tank ausgelegt ist. Gut dachte ich mir, Tanks mag ich .. die halten was aus. Aber nichts war. Aushalten? Schlechter Scherz. Ich weis ums Verrecken nicht was für ne Klasse oder Klassen mich da permanent geprügelt haben, ich will es auch gar nicht wirklich wissen, aber es nervte tierisch. Auf Nachfragen beim Kollegen kam nur die Antwort : weist du jetzt warum ich damit aufgehört habe? Ja jetzt weis ich es. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, WAR hat meiner Ansich nach durchaus Potential ein gutes Spiel zu werden, aber dafür müsste man noch einiges an diesem Spiel verbessern.

Von Balancing oder dem Stein-Schere-Papier-System habe ich ehrlich gesagt nichts gemerkt. Es gibt paar Klassen die hauen einfach alles um und der Rest steht dumm da. Heiler im PvP? Pff kann man irgendwie komplett vergessen.
Nach einigen Wochen fiel mir endlich ein, woran WAR mich erinnerte. An ein Spiel in der Open Beta Phase. Ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich für WAR pro Monat 13 Euro bezahlen würde dann würde ich ein fertiges Spiel erwarten und keines das für mich immer noch in der Beta steckt.

Grüße


----------



## Pymonte (27. Juli 2009)

Wann hast du gespielt? Etwas in den 5 Monaten wo AoE übermächtig war? Ja, da waren Tanks futter, davor und jetzt sind sie richtig genial. Spielerischer Skill (von dir und deinen Mitspielern) vorausgesetzt.


----------



## OldboyX (27. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher wurde nur AoE reduziert und der sollte bewusst bei allen Chars auf "weniger als Single-Dmg" reduziert werden. das hat nix mit verkorksten Fähigkeiten zu tun. Wie Wolfner schonmal schön schrieb, die Schadensberechnung ist eine Formel, kein Excell Wert. Meist stehen die Zauber mit vielen verschiedenen Formeln/Werten/Variablen etc uim Zusammenhang, wodurch eine Änderung nicht einfach mal per se an einem tag gemacht werden können, da viel Faktoren beachtet werden müssen. Außerdem kommt normaler Managementaufwand hinzu.



Das ist doch alles Mist. Die Fakten sind, dass ewig lange nichts kam gegen die AoE Kacke und jetzt etwas gekommen ist, das in jedem MMO mit einem vernünftigen Grundgerüst ein paar Handgriffe erfordert. Selbst in AoC schafft man es per Hotfix nach ein paar Tagen Necro Dmg etwas abzuschwächen, wenn er zu hoch ausfällt.

Das geht auch gar nicht gegen die Sinnhaftigkeit der Änderungen, aber hier von extrem großem Aufwand und ultra-komplexen Formeln zu schwafeln ist Humbug. Die Leute haben das Spiel gemacht und kennen sich wohl "hoffentlich" damit aus. Insofern gibts es nicht einmal ansatzweise eine Entschuldigung dafür, dass die technische Umsetzung von "jeglichen AE Schaden + Reichweite reduzieren" jetzt so lange gebraucht hat. Da hat man wohl eher rumüberlegt ob das wirklich der Weg ist den man gehen will.

Sollte das Spiel wirklich so urkomplex gestaltet sein und die Konstanten so ungünstig gesetzt sein und überdies undurchsichtig, willkürlich und unüberschaubar, dann ist das sowieso nur ein weiteres Armutszeugnis für den Code und somit das Grundgerüst von Warhammer Online, da es offensichtlich keinerlei Flexibilität bietet. Was das für zukünftige Addons, Patches, Content Updates, Itemization usw. bedeutet muss man ja wohl nicht sagen...

Nachvollziehbare Gründe warum es so lange gedauert hat:

- Der Code ist Müll, wurde angekauft oder die ursprünglich Verantwortlichen sind nicht mehr dabei (und wie schwer es ist einen Programmcode zu durchschauen der nicht von einem selbst gemacht wurde, das weiß wohl jeder der jemals irgendwas programmiert hat)
- Umstrukturierung des Teams wegen Entlassungen (Jacobs)
- Überdenken der Roadmap, eventuell neue Aufgabenverteilung
- Designüberlegungen ( will man wirklich vom AoE Konzept abrücken > es wird niemals balance da sein zwischen single-target assisttrain und AoE > eines wird überwiegen und das wird dann von allen gespielt werden)
- EA mischt kräftig mit, da WAR weit unter den Erwartungen bleibt und trimmt alles auf Massentauglichkeit (> PVE Inhalte, mehr Itemspirale, beste Items über PVE usw.)


----------



## Rungor (27. Juli 2009)

also balanced scheint das spiel nach dem "Balance-Patch" ja immer noch nicht zu sein....
sonst würden solte threads und videos wohl kaum zustande kommen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115164
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9rLirGPsaw

ich wollte jetzt nach dem balancepatch eigentlich wieder reinschauen...aber wenn dann nach einem balancepatch solche videos enstehen scheint ja irgendwas gewaltig schief gegangen zu sein....


----------



## Pymonte (27. Juli 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> also balanced scheint das spiel nach dem "Balance-Patch" ja immer noch nicht zu sein....
> sonst würden solte threads und videos wohl kaum zustande kommen....
> 
> 
> ...



das der Protest an sich nix mit 1.3.0b zu tun hat, sollte man an dieser Stelle erwähnen.

@OldboyX

sry, aber das ist schier Unsinn was du von dir gibst. AoC brachte nur Hotfixes für einzelne Fähigkeiten, es ging nie um die Abschwächung einer ganzen Spielart (AoE). Keine Ahnung, warum ihr es euch alle so leicht macht.
Es gab folgenden Leitsatz nach 1.2.1:

JEGLICHER AoE soll in seiner Wirkung soweit reduziert werden, dass Single Target primär wegen des Schadens genutzt wird und nicht AoE. AoE bietet unterstützende Funktion. Dazu mussten alle AoEs überarbeitet werden, da es selbst bei den Tanks AoEs gab, die mehr Schaden gemacht haben als Single Dmg. Zusätzlich bietet eine 10% weniger Dmg pro AoE keine Lösung. (Glaub, das hat man alles mal im offiziellen Forum auseinanderklamüsert, daher mache ich mir hier nicht die Mühe) Deswegen gibt es die Radien und Ausrichtungen des AoEs. Sicher, unter zeitdruck wäre der Patch vielleicht mit LotD erschienen, dann wäre er aber
a) anders (denn zur LotD Testphase war nochd as secundary stat system in überlegung, auch wenn viele Ansätze des jetzigen AoEs schon umgesetzt waren)
b) vermutlich viel ungenauer, was jetzt in den Foren richtig (aber auch berechtigt) Wellen schlagen würde

Aber hey, wenn Balancing so einfach ist, warum wurde der DK erst 4 Monate nach LotD Release angepasst? Das ist ja nur 1ne Klasse, dass müsste ja noch viel schneller gehen. 
Ehrlich? Nein muss es nicht. Balancing ist imemr schwierig und ein langwieriger Prozess. Auf Teufel komm raus geht es nicht, von daher will gut Ding Weile haben.

"Sollte das Spiel wirklich so urkomplex gestaltet sein und die Konstanten so ungünstig gesetzt sein und überdies undurchsichtig, willkürlich und unüberschaubar, dann ist das sowieso nur ein weiteres Armutszeugnis für den Code und somit das Grundgerüst von Warhammer Online, da es offensichtlich keinerlei Flexibilität bietet. Was das für zukünftige Addons, Patches, Content Updates, Itemization usw. bedeutet muss man ja wohl nicht sagen..."

*lach* Jemals programmiert? Glaub mir, selbst mit tausend Comments kannst du nicht alles abschätzen. Ein Code der Größe ist unweigerlich komplex, auch die Übersichtlichkeit leidet darunter. Glaub mir, nicht unsonst bringt selbst Blizz regelmäßig wieder Bugs ins Spiel. Auch hat Balancing einiger weniger Klassen teilweise Monate lang gedauert. Aber hey, bei WAR ist das eben sofort Unfähigkeit. 

Kleiner Tip: Versucht nicht immer, irgendjemanden einen Strick drehen zu wollen (egal ob Firma oder anderem User), ihr verliert derzeit öfter mal die Realität aus den Augen.


----------



## Salute (27. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Spielerischer Skill (von dir und deinen Mitspielern) vorausgesetzt.




Also Assisttrain hat wohl nicht wirklich was mit Skill zutun. Aber ok.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epiphone2 (27. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> das der Protest an sich nix mit 1.3.0b zu tun hat, sollte man an dieser Stelle erwähnen.
> 
> @OldboyX
> 
> ...



Also zum Thema Realität:

gehts noch ??? natürlich hat der Patch 1.3b was mit der Protestaktion zu tun, warum stehen da blos so viele Magus ? weil der Magus unbrauchbar geworden ist mit dem Patch. Viele Heiler übrigens auch (dank Reichweite nerv).

So und jetzt mal zum Thema WoW (bin weisgott kein WOWfreund; spiels nochnichma) Wow schafft es soweit ich das überblicken kann an einem Tag zu patchen (auch wenns was länger dauert) die Regel bei WAR ist ein Tag patchday 3 Tage Serverwartung in folge ( 2-3 H am Tag halt).Blizz macht ihre Sache so schlecht das se immer noch gefühlte 20mal erfolgreicher mit ihrem MMO sind als Mythic.

Das Balancing bei War ging ja ruckzuck über die Bühne und hat nicht Monate gedauert... lach und das beste ist was ist jetzt bei rumgekommen ? Mal mit dem Holzhammer alles genervt, werden schon die Skills dabeisein die die Com stören.

Wir sehen uns bei der nächsten Serverzusammlegung (wahrscheinlich muss Carroburg dran glauben) da sehen wir ja wie gut der Pach war und was er gebracht hat.

Sag jetzt einfach mal ganz frech das es Ende Oktober noch 2 deutsche Server gibt, hab ja auch schon ganz frech behauptet ( lange bevor der Patch live war) das Magas sich benachteiligt sehen mit 1.3b.

Realität heißt die rosarote Brille ausziehen und der Wahrheit ins Auge sehen: Mag sein das es sich jetzt allgemein gesehen in den Szens angenehmer spielen lässt (Hauptgrund :  Random 1 tasten AOE Spalta /Slayer ; BW /Sorc weg ). Aber was ist denn mit den ganzen Klassen die man unbrauchbar gemacht hat ? 
Denke nicht das se durch den Patch Leute zurück gewinnen und wenn ja wieviel andere quitten dann ? 

Wer Spaß am Game hat solls spielen keine Frage aber bitte die Protestaktion spricht eine deutliche Sprache und ich kenne kein MMO wo so etwas schonmal vorgekommen ist. 

In dem Punkt muss man Mythic ja eine Neuerung zusprechn : Solche Protestaktionen hervorzurufen hat noch keiner geschafft ! 

Ps: Kann es sein das den "Riesenflop" AOC inzwischen wieder mehr Leute spielen als War ?


----------



## Meshugga (28. Juli 2009)

Moin
ich weis garnicht was ihr habt. Vieleicht frustrierte WoW-Spieler?
Nun ich persönlich hab ne weile Pause gemacht und nach den 10 Tagen erstmal ein Abbo eingerichtet XD.
Sogar mein Kumpel der mit War eigendlich garnix anfangen konnte spielt nun auch. Und bei ihm sehe ich auch das der einzige gravierende Mangel den ich für mich persönlich feststellen muss, an meinem Rechner liegt und das wären leichte Ruckler bei Keep-Schlachten, da bei ihm das ganze flüssig läuft ohne das er die Grafik runter schrauben muss.
Wie gesagt ich bin glücklich.
mfG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (28. Juli 2009)

Entweder man mag WAR oder nicht.
Wenn ihr es nicht mögt lasst doch einfach den anderen Spielern die chance selbst erfahrungen zu machen, und macht es Ihnen nicht schon madig bevor sie es gesehen haben.


----------



## Astravall (28. Juli 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> anscheinend war es dir nicht bewusst, kannst du ruhig zugeben...sonst hättest wohl kaum den feueratem dazu gezählt.
> und nein, RoF kann man nicht spammen, der ist nämlich kanalisiert und da kann man rauslaufen, deshalb ist es auch kein pbae und man kann ihn ebenfalls nicht als solchen benutzen.
> und wieviele spammbare pbae hat jetzt n bw/ne sorc? genau, wenn man diesem jetzt einen cd verpasst, dann ist schonmal die spielweise von 90% der bw/sorc spieler versaut, und sie werden gezwungen anders zu kämpfen, sprich mehr als nur 2 tasten zu drücken, um weiterhin effetkiv zu sein.
> und zum maschi...komm mal mit ihm ins t4, sobald resis vorhanden sind, wirst du dich umschauen...hauptsache mitreden wollen.
> mfg



Hmm dann muss ich ein besonderer Feuerzauberer sein, der besondere Kräfte hat, wenn ich RoF so einsetze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RoF kann ich durchaus gezielt mitten in die Menge casten ... wie viele bleiben denn auf Grund der Kollisonsabfrage erst mal an ihren eigenen Mitspielern hängen? Und wie viele Tanks versuchen erst mal die Feinde (inklusive mich) die da stehen doch noch umzuholzen? Nicht jeder flieht sobald er in einem Feuerregen steht.

Ich habe Gildenkollegen die mit Maschi auch im T4 erfolgreich sind ... und Resi-Probleme hat dann auch der Feuerzauberer ... genauso oft kämpfe ich gegen Magus die durchaus viel reissen und die Ordnung oft auch OHNE Staubsauger in Bedrängnis bringen.

Aber bitte DU hast Recht ... ICH kann ja nur irren -.-. Du reitest auf irgendwelchen Definitionen rum ... die Frage ist aber wie setzte ich meine Zauber ein.

MfG Michael


----------



## Raaandy (28. Juli 2009)

insgeheim glaub ich das ea mythic garkeine zeit gelassen hat um das spiel so rauszubringen wie sie wollten.
oder mythic dachte das wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich meine das 2 hauptstädte und zwei klassen fehlten waren mir persönlich egal.
das aber grundlegende sachen fehlten fand/find ich erschreckend. 

mythic hat es nicht geschafft, pvp zu balancen als pvp spiel.
mythic hat es auch nicht geschafft einen pve content zu implementieren.

wenn man nichts von beidem schafft, und auch grundlegende dinge fehlen, reiht ma sich hinter blizz ein die zwar auch nix mehr auf die beine bringen, jedoch wenigstens die grundlegenenden sachen stehen.

ich glaube ein kompletter umbruch wäre nicht schlecht, genau wie bei aoc. zeigt zwar das, dass managment komplett versagt hat, aber lieber eingestehen, als die kacke ausstehen.

und so ganz am rande...bei mir fehlte immer das gefühl in einem mmorpg zu sein, mich in die welt zu vertiefen. 

liegt wohl daran das ich mich im krieg nicht verlieren will.

bei aoc ist das viel authentischer, wenn die sich aufn kopp haun und töten, dann weil sie früher eben so waren.

du hast was ich will, gibs mir oder... naja is eig. wie in einigen hauptsädten in deutschland, aber das würde jetzt wirklich zu sehr abschweifen.

es wird niemals mehr ein mmorpg so erfolgreich sein wie wow, darüber bin ich mir zu 80% sicher, aber war hätte sich eine nische schaffen können mit pvp, genau wie herr der ringe mit pve.
nur war hat es nicht hinbekommen. herr der ringe dagegen schon.


----------



## Malorus (28. Juli 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Entweder man mag WAR oder nicht.
> Wenn ihr es nicht mögt lasst doch einfach den anderen Spielern die chance selbst erfahrungen zu machen, und macht es Ihnen nicht schon madig bevor sie es gesehen haben.



wenn man eine diskussion startet, muss man damit rechnen , dass viele negative meinungen kommen.
das ist nunmal der sinn einer diskussion, meinungen auszutauschen und nicht zu sagen probiert es selber aus, denn dann wär die diskussion ziemlich schnell vorbei.


----------



## Eistreffer (28. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag,
ich hatte einige Monate keine Zeit zum spielen.
Nun habe ich AoC, WoW und WAR getestet um zu sehen welches spiel ich weiterspiele.
Nun es wird WAR sein.
WoW: Nun es ist das gleiche wie in den vier Jahren die ich es gespielt habe, nur hat sich die Schraube weiter gedreht.
AoC: Super schönes Spiel. Die Klassen und der Kampf gefallen mir aber ich habe da kein Ziel vor Augen, keinen Feind.
WAR: Nun ich habe meinen Acount schon wieder angemeldet. Ich finde es hat sich schon gut was getan ob man hätte mehr schaffen können in diesem Zeitraum kann ich nicht sagen habe noch nie ein Spiel entwickelt.

mfg
Eistreffer


----------



## zadros (28. Juli 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> gehts noch ??? natürlich hat der Patch 1.3b was mit der Protestaktion zu tun, warum stehen da blos so viele Magus ? weil der Magus unbrauchbar geworden ist mit dem Patch.



LOL? Die weinen oder können ihren Magus nicht effektiv spielen, KLAR er ist zu schwach vor allem durch die fehlenden autohits, die dem Maschinisten die Kraft geben, aber sie sind garantiert nicht unbrauchbar!

Unsere Magus sind relativ zufrieden mit dem Patch, da sie nun mitunter sogar effektiver sind als so manche sorc es je sein wird....



epiphone2 schrieb:


> Viele Heiler übrigens auch (dank Reichweite nerv).



Die sind wohl nur unbrauchbar, weil sie zu blöd sind sich umzustellen und mehr als 1 Skill zu benutzen!!
Ich finde vor allem den AE Heal nerf als einen der besten Parts!


----------



## Shagkul (28. Juli 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> Von Balancing oder dem Stein-Schere-Papier-System habe ich ehrlich gesagt nichts gemerkt. Es gibt paar Klassen die hauen einfach alles um und der Rest steht dumm da. *Heiler im PvP?* Pff kann man irgendwie komplett vergessen.
> Nach einigen Wochen fiel mir endlich ein, woran WAR mich erinnerte. An ein Spiel in der Open Beta Phase. Ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich für WAR pro Monat 13 Euro bezahlen würde dann würde ich ein fertiges Spiel erwarten und keines das für mich immer noch in der Beta steckt.



Eigentlich sind Heiler gar nicht so arm dran wie behauptet, allerdings erfordern sie eine gewisse Spielweise, sonst liegen sie tatsächlich gleich im Dreck.

Das andere was gerne vergessen wird. WAR hat kein Balancing im 1 on 1, also so gut wie gar nicht, denn es soll ein Gruppenspiel sein. Ob das wiederum funktioniert ist sicherlich diskussionswürdig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem, es gibt sicherlich noch viel zu tun, aber viele negative Eindrücke entstehen auch durch die eigenen Fähigkeiten, oder das Verständnis sich anzupassen.




Salute schrieb:


> Also Assisttrain hat wohl nicht wirklich was mit Skill zutun. Aber ok.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber mit Zusammenspiel und wenn es beide Seiten machen, dann kristallisieren sich die Feinheiten vom Spiel/Klassenverständnis dann doch wieder heraus.




Malorus schrieb:


> wenn man eine diskussion startet, muss man damit rechnen , dass viele negative meinungen kommen.
> das ist nunmal der sinn einer diskussion, meinungen auszutauschen und nicht zu sagen probiert es selber aus, denn dann wär die diskussion ziemlich schnell vorbei.



Diskutieren ist eine Sache, dabei kann man ruhig seine persönlichen Eindrücke mit einbeziehen. 
Allerdings was hier oftmals geschieht ist, dass sich die Schreiber reinsteigern und am liebsten würde man die Leute dazu zwingen die eigene Meinung als neue Religion anzuerkennen und sie als feste Größe im Universum zu akzeptieren. 

Das der kleine Unterschied…… 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Shagkul


----------



## OldboyX (28. Juli 2009)

pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> sry, aber das ist schier Unsinn was du von dir gibst. AoC brachte nur Hotfixes für einzelne Fähigkeiten, es ging nie um die Abschwächung einer ganzen Spielart (AoE). Keine Ahnung, warum ihr es euch alle so leicht macht.



Alle Zauber des Necromanten wurden abgewschwächt und war innerhalb weniger Tage möglich. Selbst wenn Mythic mit "alle AE Fähigkeiten" ein paar mehr hat, dann rechtfertigt das nie und nimmer 5 monate



> Es gab folgenden Leitsatz nach 1.2.1:
> 
> JEGLICHER AoE soll in seiner Wirkung soweit reduziert werden, dass Single Target primär wegen des Schadens genutzt wird und nicht AoE. AoE bietet unterstützende Funktion. Dazu mussten alle AoEs überarbeitet werden, da es selbst bei den Tanks AoEs gab, die mehr Schaden gemacht haben als Single Dmg. Zusätzlich bietet eine 10% weniger Dmg pro AoE keine Lösung. (Glaub, das hat man alles mal im offiziellen Forum auseinanderklamüsert, daher mache ich mir hier nicht die Mühe) Deswegen gibt es die Radien und Ausrichtungen des AoEs. Sicher, unter zeitdruck wäre der Patch vielleicht mit LotD erschienen, dann wäre er aber
> a) anders (denn zur LotD Testphase war nochd as secundary stat system in überlegung, auch wenn viele Ansätze des jetzigen AoEs schon umgesetzt waren)
> b) vermutlich viel ungenauer, was jetzt in den Foren richtig (aber auch berechtigt) Wellen schlagen würde



Damit gibst du mir doch nur Recht. Anscheinend hat man rumgegurkt, war sich nicht sicher wegen der Designlösung und hat sich zuerstmal auf den PVE Patch konzentriert... 



> Aber hey, wenn Balancing so einfach ist, warum wurde der DK erst 4 Monate nach LotD Release angepasst? Das ist ja nur 1ne Klasse, dass müsste ja noch viel schneller gehen.
> Ehrlich? Nein muss es nicht. Balancing ist imemr schwierig und ein langwieriger Prozess. Auf Teufel komm raus geht es nicht, von daher will gut Ding Weile haben.



Schießt euch doch nicht immer selbst ins Knie indem ihr Beispiele von WoW bringt. WoW macht fast alles um sehr vieles besser als WAR, dafür stehen nunmal, ob es euch passt oder nicht, die vielen Kunden. Zudem ist es absolut lächerlich, das leichte Übergewicht einer Klasse in einem bestimmten Arena-Bracket mit der AE-Katastrophe von WAR zu vergleichen. Bitte lasst die Kirche im Dorf, das steht in keinerlei Relation.

Natürlich ist Balancing schwierig und ein langwieriger Prozess, und ich weiß, es wird nie perfekt sein. Gerade Blizzard betont das immer wieder und gibt sogar zu, dass man in Bezug auf Arena auch gern mal einer Klasse eine Season lang ihre "Primetime" gönnt. Doch wenn man ein so riesiges Loch hat wie das AE Problem, dann sollte man erstmal schnell kitten, damit nicht ganz so viel Suppe ausläuft und später eine dauerhaftere Lösung finden. Das hat Mythic 5 Monate lang nicht getan.




> *lach* Jemals programmiert? Glaub mir, selbst mit tausend Comments kannst du nicht alles abschätzen. Ein Code der Größe ist unweigerlich komplex, auch die Übersichtlichkeit leidet darunter. Glaub mir, nicht unsonst bringt selbst Blizz regelmäßig wieder Bugs ins Spiel. Auch hat Balancing einiger weniger Klassen teilweise Monate lang gedauert. Aber hey, bei WAR ist das eben sofort Unfähigkeit.
> 
> Kleiner Tip: Versucht nicht immer, irgendjemanden einen Strick drehen zu wollen (egal ob Firma oder anderem User), ihr verliert derzeit öfter mal die Realität aus den Augen.



Ja ich habe selbst programmiert und ich weiß, wie komplex so etwas ist. Genauso weiß aber auch jeder gute Programmierer, dass man vorausschauend arbeiten sollte und seine Konstanten und Abhängigekeiten geschickt wählen und dokumentieren sollte um Flexibilität zu haben. Dies ist offenbar bei WAR nicht besonders gut gelungen (wobei ich persönlich die ganzen Vermutungen bezüglich des WAR Codes lächerlich finde), wobei ich viel eher daran glaube, dass WAR einfach schlecht dasteht, Mitarbeiter entlassen werden und im Zuge der Umstrukturierungen mit neuem Boss etc. da geht einfach sehr viel Zeit verloren. Ganz abgesehen davon, haben sie einfach die Manpower nicht mehr um schnell, präzise und fehlerfrei zu patchen. Natürlich kann man auch vor Entlassungen, Jacobs Rauswurf, der Rückkehr eines wichtigen Mannes zu DAoC  usw. die Augen verschließen.

Im Übrigen hasse ich weder Mythic noch WAR, ich gebe meine Meinung wieder über das Spiel und "resumiere" über die Änderungen und die Verbesserungen die es im Spiel gegeben hat seit meinem Widereinstieg. 

Du bist mit dem Großteil aller Dinge zufrieden und der bekannteste WAR-Liebhaber in diesem Forum. Selbst wenn GOA die Server auf unbestimmte Zeit abschalten müsste, du aber dein Abo weiterzahlen würdest, so hättest du wohl hier im Forum immer noch beschwichtigende Worte, dass "dies schonmal passieren kann bei so einer komplexen Technik wie MMO-Server" usw. Diese Art von ausgedehntem Verständnis für allerlei haben viele von uns jedoch nicht, bei keinem Service für den (wir)ich bezahle. Es gibt halt Leute die beschweren sich an der Rezeption, wenn in ihrem 4 Sterne Hotelzimmer die Klimaanlage tropft und andere, die stellen den Zahnputzbecher darunter und "verstehen, dass bei so vielen Zimmern, das auch mal passieren kann, und der Haustechniker eh sein bestes gibt, aber nunmal auch nicht überall gleichzeitig sein kann und es eigentlich halb so schlimm ist".

Geheult wird über jedes MMO, am meisten über WoW (weil es die meisten Leute spielen). Im Unterschied zu WAR und AoC jedoch, verlassen die Spieler WoW nicht im Mass-Exodus, auch wenn das Spiel ja
- nur noch Müll ist
- seit WotlK nur Schrott ist
- voller bugs ist
- pvp komplett total unbalanced ist

Warum wohl? Weil es in den anderen MMOs in 9 von 10 Punkten noch um eine ganze Ecke schlechter bestellt ist.


----------



## Rungor (28. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> das der Protest an sich nix mit 1.3.0b zu tun hat, sollte man an dieser Stelle erwähnen.



==> 


epiphone2 schrieb:


> gehts noch ??? natürlich hat der Patch 1.3b was mit der Protestaktion zu tun, warum stehen da blos so viele Magus ? weil der Magus unbrauchbar geworden ist mit dem Patch.



ich hätte es zwar nicht so ausgedrückt aber recht hat er trotzdem....


----------



## Rorgak (28. Juli 2009)

Mit 1.3.0.b hat sich das Spielgefühl verbessert!

Was sich vielleicht alle Poster klar sein müssen ist, das WAR kein 1 vs 1 PvP Spiel ist sondern Gruppe gegen Gruppe. Man kann im Krieg nicht nur gewinnen, man verliert auch mal.

Warhammer hat durchaus noch Schwachpunkte, ich denke das leugnet auch keiner, man konnte manche Aktion / Reaktion von Mythic auch nicht immer nachvollziehen. Mir persönlich macht Warhammer spaß, nachdem ich meinen eingemotteten Feuerzauberer wieder auspacken konnte und mit meiner Single / Dot Skillung Spaß haben kann.

Was Magi und Chaosbarbar angeht: die sind seit 1.3.0b noch seltener geworden, meistens nur noch in Stammgruppen vertreten.

Ich hoffe die Überarbeitung aller Klassen wird noch geschehen, denn es gibt echt komische Fertigkeitsbäume wo man sich fragt was soll ich damit xD.

Probiert es aus, und bildet euch eure eigene Meiung.


----------



## Rungor (28. Juli 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Probiert es aus, und bildet euch eure eigene Meiung.



....sie sollen nochmal gratis tage hergeben...denn wenn sich echt so viel verbessert hat bleib ich danach ja auch....

(diese 10 tage vor dem balancepatch anzubieten war wohl die dümmste idee die ich jemals gesehen hab)


----------



## Long_Wolf (28. Juli 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ...Blabla...
> 
> um zu wissen, wie man klassen balanced braucht man doch nicht programmieren können.



Dann erklär mir mal kurz wie so ein Zauber in einem Spreadsheet aufgebaut ist, was man da wo ändern muss damit er modifiziert wird, Wieviele Zauber auf einem base-spreadsheet basieren usw usw, müsstest du dich ja mit auskennen.



DerTingel schrieb:


> ...BlaBla...
> und wie siehts nun aus, die tatsache, dass es sich um einen balancing patch handelt haste jetzt total übergangen...hmmmm. wie kommt das nur. da kann wohl jemand nicht zugeben, dass er unsinn redet.



Es handelt sich nach wie vor nur um einen Bruchteil des Balancing Patches dem die Community in der Form hinterhergeheult hat, bzw ein entsprechend whinender Teil der Community. Grob hiess es da : Erst mal den AE um X% reduzieren und dann gucken was passiert, dann kann man wenigstens erstmal spielen ohne andauernd weggebombt zu werden. Nun kommt die herbegeheulte Lösung in einem b-patch damit Ruhe ist, und auf einmal meckert jeder rum das der Balancing Patch ja sooo Scheisse ist...

Welcher Balancing Patch ?

Der wirkliche Balacing Patch soll noch etliche Klassenänderungen enthalten etc etc, das kann man in den alten News noch nachlesen, der ganze Mist war sogar auf dem testserver wo er so grauenvoll ankam das er verschoben wurde... schon vergessen ?


----------



## Pymonte (28. Juli 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Der wirkliche Balacing Patch soll noch etliche Klassenänderungen enthalten etc etc, das kann man in den alten News noch nachlesen, der ganze Mist war sogar auf dem testserver wo er so grauenvoll ankam das er verschoben wurde... schon vergessen ?



jop, deswegen finde ich die bisherige Lösung auch gut. Nun gehen sie nacheinander die Klassen, nicht auch noch elementare Dinge wie die Stats und das alles auf einen Schlag. Passiert nun mal, ist verkalkuliert.

@OldboyX der letzte Satz bezog sich gar nicht auf dich, halte dich für ganz vernünftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei dein "WoW macht viele besser" nicht unterschrieben werden kann. Derzeit ist einfach alles nur schon so eingesessenen, dass viele die Probleme gar nicht mehr erkennen. Außerdem sollten nach 5 Jahren die gröbsten Fehler auch entfernt sein ^^ Aber das ist (wie immer) nicht Thema dieses Threads


----------



## Long_Wolf (28. Juli 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> ...BlaBla...
> 
> 
> 
> Schießt euch doch nicht immer selbst ins Knie indem ihr Beispiele von WoW bringt. WoW macht fast alles um sehr vieles besser als WAR, dafür stehen nunmal, ob es euch passt oder nicht, die vielen Kunden. Zudem ist es absolut lächerlich, das leichte Übergewicht einer Klasse in einem bestimmten Arena-Bracket mit der AE-Katastrophe von WAR zu vergleichen. Bitte lasst die Kirche im Dorf, das steht in keinerlei Relation.


S.c.h.e.i.s.s.e schmeckt. Millionen Fliegen können nicht irren ! 
Und gerade WoW funktioniert nach diesem Prinzip. Egal ob Arena Battlegrounds oder Instanzen, es gibt IMMMER fotm Setups. Ich musste mich ne Zeitlang mit jeder Klasse bei WoW rechtfertigen warum ich in nem Raid, nem Arena-team oder sonst ner festen Gruppierung mitdurfte. Und was da teilweise als balanced gilt ist der letzte Witz.




OldboyX schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Balancing schwierig und ein langwieriger Prozess, und ich weiß, es wird nie perfekt sein. Gerade Blizzard betont das immer wieder und gibt sogar zu, dass man in Bezug auf Arena auch gern mal einer Klasse eine Season lang ihre "Primetime" gönnt. Doch wenn man ein so riesiges Loch hat wie das AE Problem, dann sollte man erstmal schnell kitten, damit nicht ganz so viel Suppe ausläuft und später eine dauerhaftere Lösung finden. Das hat Mythic 5 Monate lang nicht getan.


Du arbeitest bei Mythic und weisst was die da den lieben langen tag tun ? Nein ? Dann versuch nicht so zu tun als wüsstest du was du da gerade redest.




OldboyX schrieb:


> Ja ich habe selbst programmiert und ich weiß, wie komplex so etwas ist. Genauso weiß aber auch jeder gute Programmierer, dass man vorausschauend arbeiten sollte und seine Konstanten und Abhängigekeiten geschickt wählen und dokumentieren sollte um Flexibilität zu haben. Dies ist offenbar bei WAR nicht besonders gut gelungen (wobei ich persönlich die ganzen Vermutungen bezüglich des WAR Codes lächerlich finde), wobei ich viel eher daran glaube, dass WAR einfach schlecht dasteht, Mitarbeiter entlassen werden und im Zuge der Umstrukturierungen mit neuem Boss etc. da geht einfach sehr viel Zeit verloren. Ganz abgesehen davon, haben sie einfach die Manpower nicht mehr um schnell, präzise und fehlerfrei zu patchen. Natürlich kann man auch vor Entlassungen, Jacobs Rauswurf, der Rückkehr eines wichtigen Mannes zu DAoC  usw. die Augen verschließen.


Dann folgendes als Denkfutter : Es gab mal einen Streit darum wer alles in den Credits des Spiels erwähnt werden sollte, und da ging es darum das nur Leute die länger als 1 Jahr bei Mythic arbeiteten überhaupt erwähnt werden sollen. Diejenigen die dabei ausgelassen wurden waren offensichtlich sehr zahlreich. 
Dazu folgt ein über Jahre hinweg aufgebauter Code-Salat von X Programmierern die alle dokumentieren sollten (wie das in der Realität aussieht ist oft eine andere Sache) und das alles wird nun regelmässig gepatched. 
Last but not least kommen die Änderungen am Spieldesign die so nie vorgesehen waren und nur der Community wegen eingebaut wurden, die also nur "reingequetscht" werden konnten. Wie soll ein Programmierer da vorrausschauend arbeiten ?

P.S.
Ich bin der erste der zugibt das WAR noch nicht rund läuft, das an vielen Ecken noch Baustelle herrscht usw usw. ABER ich tue wenigstens nicht so als müsste da nur der Praktikant mal seine Mittagspause opfern und denn läuft alles. Wenn du WoW so in Schutz nimmst und da sogar zitierst das eine Saison lang sich nichts tut und die Klasse die gerade Imba ist die ganze Saison so bleibt, dann lass bitte auch den Leuten bei WAR , mit dem ganzen zusätzlichen Chaos via EA, M.Jacobs wech usw usw ne Chance da mal aufzuräumen.

P.P.S.
Selbst wirfst du immer wieder ein du "glaubst/vermutest/denkst/etc" aber bei anderen ist das etwas das sie lassen sollen ?


----------



## Lari (28. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Außerdem sollten nach 5 Jahren die gröbsten Fehler auch entfernt sein ^^ Aber das ist (wie immer) nicht Thema dieses Threads


Das PvP? Joa, sollen sie von mir aus rauspatchen.

Ich stimme Oldboy voll und ganz zu. Das, was jetzt so schnell gemacht wurde, hätte man wesentlich schneller machen können. Stattdessen lag der Fokus auf PvE-Content.


----------



## OldboyX (28. Juli 2009)

> ch bin der erste der zugibt das WAR noch nicht rund läuft, das an vielen Ecken noch Baustelle herrscht usw usw. ABER ich tue wenigstens nicht so als müsste da nur der Praktikant mal seine Mittagspause opfern und denn läuft alles. Wenn du WoW so in Schutz nimmst und da sogar zitierst das eine Saison lang sich nichts tut und die Klasse die gerade Imba ist die ganze Saison so bleibt, dann lass bitte auch den Leuten bei WAR , mit dem ganzen zusätzlichen Chaos via EA, M.Jacobs wech usw usw ne Chance da mal aufzuräumen.



Das habe ich nie gesagt. Ich betone noch mal (zum 3ten Mal), dass die Gründe dafür, dass man 5 Monate für den "relativ" simpel gestrickten Balance Patch gebraucht hat auf keinen Fall darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass es soo unglaublich schwierig gewesen wäre, diese Änderungen vorzunehmen. 

- Fokus auf PVE
- Personalumbau
- usw.

DAS sind die Gründe, und damit bin ich unglücklich, weil diese Dinge auf dem Rücken des Konsumenten ausgetragen wurden, der 5 Monate lang mit diesem AoE- Gebombe leben mussten. Und zusätzlich ist es meine Meinung, dass man (wie schon so oft bei WAR) hier die falschen Prioritäten gesetzt hat. Schaut man sich die Entwicklung der Spielerzahlen seit Release an, kann man sagen, dass prinzipiell die Prioritäten mäßig gesetzt wurden. 

Bei Age of Conan wurde ewig lange herumgedoktort (mit großen Versprechungen und falschen Prioritäten) und nun sitzt endlich jemand am Ruder, der die richtigen Prioritäten setzt. Das Spiel läuft rund, die Bugs wurden behoben und man hat echt das Gefühl es tut sich was in die richtige Richtung. Schaut euch das an und vergleicht das mit dem was sich in WAR seit Release getan hat.



> S.c.h.e.i.s.s.e schmeckt. Millionen Fliegen können nicht irren !
> Und gerade WoW funktioniert nach diesem Prinzip. Egal ob Arena Battlegrounds oder Instanzen, es gibt IMMMER fotm Setups. Ich musste mich ne Zeitlang mit jeder Klasse bei WoW rechtfertigen warum ich in nem Raid, nem Arena-team oder sonst ner festen Gruppierung mitdurfte. Und was da teilweise als balanced gilt ist der letzte Witz.



Der Vergleich ist zwar nett, aber absolut unbrauchbar. Wir reden hier immer noch von Menschen. Scheiße schmeckt allen Fliegen.... das ist ein kleiner Unterschied, denkst du nicht? Oder bist du etwa einer von denen, die glauben sie gehören zu einer besseren Sorte Mensch, die den "reinen" Geschmack gepachtet hat und die ganzen 12 Mio WoW Spieler sind idiotische Schlechtmenschen... denk mal darüber nach... 

Ich habe nichts gegen WAR, AoC, HDRO, WoW - spiele alles selbst - ab und an. Doch dauernd 12 Mio Spielern der MMO Kunden jegliches Hirn abzusprechen und so zu tun als würden sie nur WoW spielen, weil sie "zu blöd wären für alles andere", "sonst nichts kennen" und "nur an den alten Scheiß gewohnt sind" ist mMn eine freche und abschätzige Betrachtung des Urteilsvermögens der Spieler. Der Grund wieso AoC und WAR nicht den prognistizierten oder erfhofften Erfolg hatten ist in erster Linie bei den Spielen selbst zu finden und den Problemen die sie nach wie vor haben. Alles andere sind lächerliche Behauptungen von verbitterten Neidern, die WoW den Erfolg nicht gönnen. Sobald jemand ein besseres MMO als WoW rausbringt, wird es auch die Spieler von WoW abziehen - das geht dann schneller als man glaubt, aber so ein MMO gibt es derzeit nicht.

Bis dahin füllen die anderen MMOs zwar kleine Nischen, aber bieten offensichtlich bei weitem nicht das, was WoW den Spielern bieten kann (aus welchen Gründen auch immer, 5 Jahre Vorsprung und usw.). Wohlgemerkt für das gleiche Geld.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Juli 2009)

Menschen sind gar nicht so anders als fliegen, onthogenesis beweist dies.

Ok, ich denke, wir können das leidige Thema hier schließen. Es gab Umstrukturierungen bei Mythic/Bioware und Skalski scheint das Ruder ein ganzes Stück fester im Griff zu haben als sein Vorgänger. Daher denke ich, dass jetzt die Phase der Änderungen angelaufen ist. Prioritäten wurden umgesetzt und was draus wird, werden wir sehen.

(Btw, LotD waren fast seit Call to Arms beginnt geplant, von daher war es halt Unglück, dass 1.2 so dermaßen reingehauen hat. Priorisirung geht dennoch auf)


----------



## Long_Wolf (28. Juli 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie gesagt. Ich betone noch mal (zum 3ten Mal), dass die Gründe dafür, dass man 5 Monate für den "relativ" simpel gestrickten Balance Patch gebraucht hat auf keinen Fall darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass es soo unglaublich schwierig gewesen wäre, diese Änderungen vorzunehmen.


Nochmal : Das ist nicht der Balancing patch. Aber wir sind uns in einer Hinsicht  einig, das hätte so früher kommen sollen. Nur weiss in der Community keiner wieso es nicht kam. Das kann man nur vermuten, und ich mag es nicht wenn solche Vermutungen dann als Fakten verkauft werden (bezieht sich nicht nur auf dich)





OldboyX schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist zwar nett, aber absolut unbrauchbar. Wir reden hier immer noch von Menschen. Scheiße schmeckt allen Fliegen.... das ist ein kleiner Unterschied, denkst du nicht? Oder bist du etwa einer von denen, die glauben sie gehören zu einer besseren Sorte Mensch, die den "reinen" Geschmack gepachtet hat und die ganzen 12 Mio WoW Spieler sind idiotische Schlechtmenschen... denk mal darüber nach...


Dann hätte ich nie WoW gespielt. Allerdings werde ich mich nun nicht in eine Diskussion über Menschen und deren Geschmack reinziehen lassen... 
Was ich mit dem Satz sagen wollte ist schlicht das die Anzahl an Menschen die etwas mögen oder unterstützen nichts darüber aussagt was es an Qualität besitzt. Wende das Schema auf Mode, Religionen,Autos, ach auf alles an...nur weil viele Menschen es mögen muss es nicht gut sein.

WoW hat (ACHTUNG, Meinungsäusserung) soviele Kunden weil es in den Bereichen die 90% der Kunden frequentieren einen Schwierigkeitsgrad hat der weit unter dem von Tetris liegt. 
Ich habe über 2 Jahre lang in einer Raidgilde gepielt und mich darüber gewundert das wir eine der 10 besten Gilden auf unserem Server waren obwohl ich etlichen meiner Raidkollegen nicht zugetraut hätte gleichzeitig zu gehen und Kaugummi zu kauen. Selbst die simpelsten BC Bosse mussten eingeübt werden (und ich fand nur die Endbosse der 25er halbwegs fordernd, solange man sie nicht kannte). Wenn ich dann allerdings erlebte das vor neuem Content alles heruntergenerft wurde und man da durchjoggen konnte, nur damit die Masse die Inis mal zu sehen bekam... je nun das war kein Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr sondern lächerlich.

Alles unterhalb der 25er war, halbwegs brauchbares Equip vorrausgesetzt, ein Spaziergang.

Zu mehr werde ich mich WoW mässig nicht hinreissen lassen.


----------



## OldboyX (28. Juli 2009)

> WoW hat (ACHTUNG, Meinungsäusserung) soviele Kunden weil es in den Bereichen die 90% der Kunden frequentieren einen Schwierigkeitsgrad hat der weit unter dem von Tetris liegt.
> Ich habe über 2 Jahre lang in einer Raidgilde gepielt und mich darüber gewundert das wir eine der 10 besten Gilden auf unserem Server waren obwohl ich etlichen meiner Raidkollegen nicht zugetraut hätte gleichzeitig zu gehen und Kaugummi zu kauen. Selbst die simpelsten BC Bosse mussten eingeübt werden (und ich fand nur die Endbosse der 25er halbwegs fordernd, solange man sie nicht kannte). Wenn ich dann allerdings erlebte das vor neuem Content alles heruntergenerft wurde und man da durchjoggen konnte, nur damit die Masse die Inis mal zu sehen bekam... je nun das war kein Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr sondern lächerlich.



Das mag teilweise stimmen. Andererseits ist der High-End Bereich von WoW sehr viel weiter entwickelt als in HDRO, AoC oder WAR. Klar, der Großteil der WoW Spieler kann nicht besonders viel. Aber der Großteil der AoC, WAR und HDRO Spieler kann auch nicht mehr. Und komplettes High-End (Elitistjerks and friends) gibt es eigentlich gar nicht.

Was man für Arena 2,4k + Rating können muss, brauchst du in den anderen Spielen für gar nichts. Gerade der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Raids. Da gibt es absolut nichts vergleichbares. In HDRO als Spalte noch aktuell war konnte man das first try mit nur Randoms die nie dort waren bis zum Endboss clearen, und das war der anspruchsvollste Content den es gab.


----------



## Pymonte (28. Juli 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das mag teilweise stimmen. Andererseits ist der High-End Bereich von WoW sehr viel weiter entwickelt als in HDRO, AoC oder WAR. Klar, der Großteil der WoW Spieler kann nicht besonders viel. Aber der Großteil der AoC, WAR und HDRO Spieler kann auch nicht mehr. Und komplettes High-End (Elitistjerks and friends) gibt es eigentlich gar nicht.
> 
> Was man für Arena 2,4k + Rating können muss, brauchst du in den anderen Spielen für gar nichts. Gerade der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Raids. Da gibt es absolut nichts vergleichbares. In HDRO als Spalte noch aktuell war konnte man das first try mit nur Randoms die nie dort waren bis zum Endboss clearen, und das war der anspruchsvollste Content den es gab.



einerseits gebe ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Andererseits gibt einige üble Szenariogruppen/Stammgruppen die richtig böse spielen. High End bereich ist natürlich so eine Sache. Im PvP würde ich sagen: WAR ist da besser als WoW, da es einfach mehr Möglichkeiten für PvP gibt. Ansonsten im PvE gebe ich dir recht... aber was will ich schon mit PvE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Elitistjerks gibts nicht, weil Mythic die Formeln nicht rausrückt. Und da sowohl Wolfner, als auch einige andere Leute sich doch sehr mit der Materie beschäftigen würde ich mal sagen, dass auch hier kein großer Unterschied ist (nur das man die Schadensformeln eben nicht kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dafür können die Spieler nichts)

Raids sind auch immer nur so schwer, wie der unfähigste Spieler sich anstellt. Illidan lag auch im 3. Versuch, Archimonde im 4. und Kel'thuzat sogar im ersten... nur Keal'thas hat 2 Raid IDs gebraucht ^^ 



> Was man für Arena 2,4k + Rating können muss, brauchst du in den anderen Spielen für gar nichts.



Das stimmt wohl, aber die Ratings sagen auch nur bedingt etwas über die Spieler aus (oder ihre Fähigkeit). Denn es gibt nach wievor Leute die sich Rankings erkaufen indem sie abgekartete Spiele führen. Aber braucht man das als guter Spieler? Eigentlich nicht. Ehrlich gesagt baut man sich in WAR dafür einen echten Ruf auf. Die Gladiatoren usw kennt kaum ein WoW Spieler (außer einige Freunde und Leute die selber in der Klasse spielen (und Fans^^) ). Gefürchtete Gegner gibts in WAR hingegen viele. Einigen Spielern begegnet man immer wieder und man liegt häufig im Dreck. Deren Namen sind bekannt, teilweise Serverweit. Das gibt genugtuung die zu vernichten/mit ihnen zu kämpfen. und teilweise "fliehen" die Spieler vor solchen Leuten (BG leaven, RvR Zone verlassen^^ Hach, da hatten wir letztens erst wieder ein schönes Gespräch drüber).
Jemand der viele KTs organisiert und auch gut was reißt hat irgendwann mal einen Namen (ich gebs zu, über Raids konnte man sich den in BC auch noch erarbeiten, einige wenige, die selber raideten kannten dich dann auch, aber auch hier gabs nicht solche Wellen der ehrfurcht. Nur beim ganz alten ehre System. Den ersten Großmarshall der mir begegnete werd ich nie vergessen: Kyera von Mal'Ganis. Da haben die Leute noch gezittert wenn sie kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das alte Mageset sah auch richtig geil aus. Die neuen Raidbesten/Arenabesten kentn wiederum kaum jemand.


----------



## Mähne (4. August 2009)

Rorret schrieb:


> der grund aufzuhören, war schlicht und ergreifend der, das in der langen zeit, in der WaR auf dem markt war, der hersteller es nicht schaffte, das spiel ohne "microruckler" hinzubekommen! es kann einfach nicht angehen, das ich mit nem "highendsystem" ständiges leichtes ruckeln hinehmen muß! und ja, ich hab ALLE gegenmaßnahmen durch probiert.....hab auch keine lust mehr, drüber zu diskutieren! das thema ist durch und das game für mich zur zeit gestorben! schaue eventuell mal wieder rein, wenns nen großes addon gibt......(und ich bin immer noch der festen überzeugung, das in der grundprogrammierung des spiels ein dicker fehler liegt, der zu performanceeinbrüchen führt!)


Hab die Woche auch mal die freien Tage aktiviert und hab dasselbe Problem wie du. Ich mag die Burgschlachten sehr, nur egal wo man unterwegs ist, man wird durch ein ständiges "Ruckeln" begleitet was einfach ein riesen Spielspaßkiller ist. Und das kann bei der Grafik, die einem "geboten" wird, einfach nicht sein. HDRO (hi@Schnupperwoche ^^) kann ich z.B. auf maximaler Grafikstufe@1680x1050 spielen und so schlägt es grafiktechnisch imo sogar Aion, welches bei maximaler Grafikstufe auch um Welten besser aussieht wie WAR und dazu auch um Welten flüssiger läuft.

So gern ich WAR auch spielen will, so raubts einen einfach den Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (5. August 2009)

Mähne schrieb:


> Hab die Woche auch mal die freien Tage aktiviert und hab dasselbe Problem wie du. Ich mag die Burgschlachten sehr, nur egal wo man unterwegs ist, man wird durch ein ständiges "Ruckeln" begleitet was einfach ein riesen Spielspaßkiller ist. Und das kann bei der Grafik, die einem "geboten" wird, einfach nicht sein. HDRO (hi@Schnupperwoche ^^) kann ich z.B. auf maximaler Grafikstufe@1680x1050 spielen und so schlägt es grafiktechnisch imo sogar Aion, welches bei maximaler Grafikstufe auch um Welten besser aussieht wie WAR und dazu auch um Welten flüssiger läuft.
> 
> So gern ich WAR auch spielen will, so raubts einen einfach den Spaß.
> 
> ...



Das ist wohl war! Es sind ja nicht nur MiniRuckler sondern man hat ja nen Dauerlag von 0,5-1s, also 1/3 bis 2/3 des GCD und das macht das spielen so schwammig! Und MYthic wird die Tragweite ihre Fehlentscheidungen mit dem Erscheinen von Konkurrenzprodukten bemerken, vorher nicht!


Die Klassenbalance kannst sonst wohin stecken!


----------



## Thedynamike (5. August 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> wenn du selbst die 10 testtage genützt hast, kannst du dir doch selber ein Urteil fällen. Was interresiert dich was die anderen sagen??



Da ist die Sitten-SS!


----------



## Adalfried (5. August 2009)

Das Spiel ist ja nun bald 1 Jahr alt und hat nicht viel erreicht in diesem 1 Jahr.

Also was sie bis jetzt geliefert haben, hat kaum den wünschen der Community entsprochen und ist nicht wirklich ne Lösung auf dauer.
Balanced Patch mehr als Schwach, nach Monaten verzögerung. Dat Ding wäre ok gewesen für Länder der Toden und hätte erstmal gelangt, aber nein ... da hatten sie noch größer Ziele gesteckt und wollte alle überraschen. Das sie dabei versagt haben, zeigt ja der kleine Patch jetzt.

Mythic hat ein Problem, sie stehen unter Druck. Sie haben Dinge Versprochen, die sie nicht halten Konnten. Haben über eine Firma gelacht und ihn Tipps gegeben, die nach 1 Jahr ein besseres Spiel hat und mehr eigene Idee und eigene Konzept und Zielsetzungen. Wenn man sich frag wsa WAR ist, könne ndat viele net sagen.

Fürs RVR ist es zu statisch und eingeschränkt, durchdie Zonen Locks und dann erstmal STage 1 etc. So als würde Altdorf ein Raid Encounter sein? Dann immer diese Lockzeiten bei BOs und anderen Dinge. Wozu es ist RVR und Massenschlacht und Krieg. Wieso gibt es da ein Lock Schutz? Pech gehabt, wenn man dass vernachlässigt. Dafür ist Planung und Taktik da.

Mythic hat nichts neues gewaagt, keine neue Generation erschaffen, keine neuen Konzepte vorgelegt (außer PQ und Kill Collector und dat haben sie sehr sehr schlecht umgesetzt). Sie haben nichts gewaagt, sondern alten Käse genommen und über ein alten Toast überbacken. Mehr ist es nicht geworden.

RVR ist zu Eingeschränkt, zu viele Verbote und Grenzen. 
PVE ist bei WAR so spannend, wie bei WOW und sogar noch viel viel Langweiliger als bei WOW.

Ein RVR Spiel der neuen Generation ist WAR nicht mal nach 1 Jahr geworden und zeigt auch keinen Weg in diese Richtung. Dafür hätte sie nach 1 Jahr die Festungen schon fertig haben müssen, den AE Patch schon lange haben müssen und verbessern, das RVR selbst Spannender und Abwechslungsreicher machen müssen und überhaupt das RVR mal schöner machen können.
BOs birngen nichts und haben einen Locktimer? Ja bitte was ist den PVP. Ist es ok wir erobern Erst A und dann B, dann haben wir 15 Minuten Zeit und legen bei C los? Das ist doch net PVP. PVP heißt etwas Chaos, durch die Spieler Bewegung und einfach weil alles schnell geht und darin muss man Ordnung Schafen und halt Team zusammen halt. Aber nicht nach dem Motto. Wir haben hier 1h Schutz, also weiter zu B. Das gibt es nicht, erobert ist nicht gesichert! Aber so ist das Spiel zu statisch und nach 10 mal Raiden, ist es zwar durch Spieler immer anders. ABer ähnlich wie bei WOW die BGs oder WAR die SC. Es ist immer das selbe Problem. Da wird das nicht gemacht, der ist nicht Gruppe 1 oder 2, wo noch kein Heiler ist etc.

Gruppenkonzept hätten sie schon mit Beta ändern müssen! Da es einfach alt ist, unflexibel und viel zu Festgeschrieben. Im RVR will ich mich net an meine Gruppe halten müssen. Wenn unsere Front clear ist, will ich auch wo anders helfen können und eingreifen. Aber das kann man oft nicht so richtig. Da muss Mythic noch viel machen.

Gruppen, Mastery Points, Klassen Balanced, AE Balanced (einfach vielese abschaffen wie den AE CC und weg mit den reinen AE Bäumen), Festungsstile und größe, RVR Gebiete selbst, Bedeutung von BOs, Lockzeiten und Vorschreibungen von Eroberungswegen abschaffen. Im PVP reagiert eben der Spiele, dass geschehen und nicht Locktimer. Open PVP ist anders, als ein SC. Ein SC mit Zeit ist super! Aber Open RVR mit ZeiT? Bitte wer erfindet denn dat?


----------



## Slaargh (5. August 2009)

Auch ich habe die 10 Tage genutzt und wieder reingeschaut...
WAR ist nach wie vor nichts weiter als eine ganz große Baustelle. An allen Ecken und Enden wird immer wieder gefeilt und gemacht und getan... aber der große Wurf will einfach nicht gelingen. Natürlich kann man es nie allen Parteien recht machen. Viele Leute sagen das die Basis des Spiels fehlerhaft programmiert worden sei. Nun ich bin kein Programmierer und kenne mich da nicht aus, aber ich kenne mich im Häuserbau aus und ich kann euch sagen das wenn das Fundament schlecht ist... naja, dann muss man abreißen und neu bauen. Ganz am Anfang, noch weit vor Release hieß es: Freut euch auf epische Massenschlachten 200 vs. 200 und das man in WAR jederzeit und an allen Orten deutlich das Gefühl hat man befände sich im Krieg. Wer an dieser Stelle müde lächelt wird mir wohl recht geben das diese Punkte definitiv nicht erreicht wurden und wohl auch nie erreicht werden.
Für meinen Geschmack ist WAR zu 20% brauchbar aber zu 80% nervig und langweilig. Das Dauerbrennerargument "WAR hat Potential" lockt doch langsam niemanden mehr hinter dem Ofen hervor. Es ist eine Bezahl-Beta die einfach nicht zu Potte kommt. Ein ganzes Jahr ist es nun offiziell auf dem Markt.

Ich finde Mythic hat eine treue und so hartnäckige und vor allem leidensfähige Community garnicht verdient. Ausserdem denke ich das nurnoch die Community selbst für ein gutes Spielgefühl sorgen kann indem sie auf den Servern für ein ebensolches sorgt. Auf lange Sicht wird das aber nicht von den eklatanten Schwächen ablenken können. Und die schon angesprochene Sache mit den Lotd... nunja... also... ähm... PvE-Content  und Über-Items. Da kann man auch "Ihr-wisst-schon-was" spielen.


----------



## Lexxer240 (5. August 2009)

Ich sage mal nicht zu den Anderen Post nur mal so allgemein weils langsam echt Lächerlich wird....:

1:Alle vergleichen WoW mit WAR was kein wunder ist weil es wieder Volprofis gab die WAR als WoW killer sahen..was eig. jedes MMo ist das zurzeit kommt...
2.Ihr vergleicht Alle WoW auf dem heutigen Stand mit WAR das erst 1 Jahr alt ist....auch wen ihr sagt ja Mythik hätt sich ja das von WoW abgucken können haben sies nicht...Wers genau weis Warhammer universum gibts schon etliche Jahre länger als Warcraft wer sich was von wem "gestohlen" hat bleibt mal auser Frage..Naja auser vll. die Erfole,die Titel, was WoW ja schön nachgelierfert hat nur nicht in der Größe...

3.Ist es nicht langsam lächerlich?..Immer wieder es gibt die ich Kritisiere alles an WAR kan schreibe in jedes Forum das ich zum Spielen aufhöre machs aber nicht...Oder die Ja WAR ist perfekt mir gefällt alles...

Ich finde beide Seiten mehr oder weniger zum Kotzen....

4.Mal zur Klarstellung...
WAR ist nicht perfekt es hat fehler teilweise schauen die Entwickler viel zu sehr auf die com..teilweise zu wenig...1.30b ist nicht der Balanc  Patch sondern nur eine vorübergehende Lösung der Entgültige Patch ist 1.31 wo auch das Keep umgebaut wird....Das müssen sie alles auf einmal rausbringen und nicht Einzel weil sie wieder auf die Community gehört haben die gesagt hat: Immer dieses einzelne gesauge von Hottfixes und kleinen Patches nerft uns.....

5. WAR entwickelt sich....zurzeit ist Aion Hype auch bei WoW wobei da viele punkte gleich sind..Wen du bei WoW die q hast bring mir 5 Wolfköpfe dropt nur jeder 2 einen..das bei Aion auch so naja offtopic....

es wird so sein Eine Menge spieler von WoW gehen aion Ein paar Leute von WAR auch..nach 2 Monaten oder spätestens bei dem Neuen Event sind die WAR leute wieder da..bei WoW nicht da gibt es ja Keine vernünftigen events nur so sammel 3 liebes härzchen usw.....Aber fakt ist Aion wird auch kein Spiele killer den das werden sie nie den das PvP bei Aion ist auch nicht gerade neu ..besonders nicht für WARler Keeps haben wir schließlich auch...

6.Ja ich weis..ich mache WoW schlecht nun ich erlaube es mir da ich einige Jahre gespielt habe..es mir aber zu krank wurde..mit den ganzen extrem suchtln die nichtmehr aufhören konnten....und der Ruf der dadurch extrem sinkt.....

7. Zurück zu WAR wie gesagt manche hassen das system beim Altdorf raiden manche lieben  es..ich mag es aber finde es lange nicht perfekt weil mir da mehr oder weniger die action fehlt....Nen paar Npc zivies würden mir reichen und ich könnte schön metzeln und plündern....

8.Wie gesagt auch das mit next Gen. Rvr naja WoW verspircht heute noch sachen die sie nie einhalten und NEIn WoW ist ganz sicher nicht perfekt wie oben geschrieben wurde Mach deine Brille runter freundchen...
Vergleicht man WAr (1Jahr alt) mit WoW als es ein Jahr alt warn...naja da können sie sich die hand reichen..nur die meisten leute sind einfach geblendet....es ist einfach wie immer Der wo WAR spielt verteidigt es..der der WoW spielt verteidigt dieses..wer nun über das andere Spiel herzieht obwohl er es nie gespielt hat ..naja das ist halt einfach arm.....und die Die beides so Spielen lästern in der Gilde über das andere ab...



edit:nun muss ich doch einen Post mal scharf angehen

@Alalfired:Gruppenkonzept hätten sie schon mit Beta ändern müssen! Da es einfach alt ist, unflexibel und viel zu Festgeschrieben. Im RVR will ich mich net an meine Gruppe halten müssen. Wenn unsere Front clear ist, will ich auch wo anders helfen können und eingreifen. Aber das kann man oft nicht so richtig. Da muss Mythic noch viel machen.




Das war dein Satz ich habe hn mir 2 mal durchgelesen und muss sagen omg...So estwas hab ich nie gelesen was willst du an den Gruppen ändern?..du bist flexibel kannst immer kt joinen wen platz frei ist und es die leute wollen.....hätten sies größer amchen sollen?..40 man kts?...wo keiner macht was er soll?...
An seine gruppe sollte man sich halten weil WAR ein GRUPPESPIEL ist wen dir solo gefällt geh WoW da killste inene solo der holt 10 Freunde fertig...
Ja es ist Krieg was die Zeiten für einen sinn haben..das sieht man spätestens im t4 wen Ordler wb und destro wb durch die Straßen ziehen..damit ned 5 er gruppen alle Sfz gleich wieder locken...
ach und im echten Krieg auch wen man das nicht sagen soltle weil sonst kommt wieder einer und vergleicht alles mit echten Krieg....sind die Leute auch in Gruppen,Squads oder Commpanien eingeteilt...da rennt man ned solo rum und fragt bei jedem nach he haste hunger?
soviel dazu hättest du ein Argument gebracht wie due die Gruppen flexibler gemacht hättest wäre dies mal sinnvol gewesen..
mfg


----------



## OldboyX (5. August 2009)

> es wird so sein Eine Menge spieler von WoW gehen aion Ein paar Leute von WAR auch..nach 2 Monaten oder spätestens bei dem Neuen Event sind die WAR leute wieder da..bei WoW nicht da gibt es ja Keine vernünftigen events nur so sammel 3 liebes härzchen usw.....Aber fakt ist Aion wird auch kein Spiele killer den das werden sie nie den das PvP bei Aion ist auch nicht gerade neu ..besonders nicht für WARler Keeps haben wir schließlich auch...



Ich weiß nicht. Aion ist eher ein MASS-PVP Spiel und wird mit Sicherheit auch seine Anzahl an WAR Spielern schlucken (natürlich auch an WoW Spielern). Ich hab WAR ja auch reaktiviert aufgrund des Patches. Spiele ab und zu mal, aber so richtig fesseln kann es mich nicht. Trotzdem habe ich mir (auf Erengrad, da ich ja schon zweimal "zwangsgeräumt"  wurde) eine neue Gilde gesucht und ich war sehr überrascht was sich dann dort im TS abgespielt hat.

Die waren gute 10 Leute im TS, alles WAR Spieler vom ersten Tag mit Rufrang 60+ und den ganzen Nachmittag, wo wir RVR zusammgen gemacht haben ist es nur folgendermaßen zugegangen:

a) Alle x Minuten blieb einer stecken, hatte unglaublichen Lag oder Disconnect oder flog aus dem Spiel und fluchte auf diese "Raubkopie einer Bezahl-Prealpha" (ja, das ist ein Zitat)
b) Das war Anfang letzter Woche und alle haben ständig nur vom CB Wochenende bei Aion geredet, wie sie sich darauf freuen, wie das Spiel "funktioniert" usw.

Ja, ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass das nur 10 Leute sind. Trotzdem denke ich, dass WAR Spieler grundsätzlich erstmal mit mehr Fehler, Bugs und Problemen konfrontiert sind, als das WoW Spieler sind. Insofern haben sie (meiner Meinung nach) einfach
a) mehr Grund sich ein neues Spiel anzuschauen (weil ihres noch nicht so ausgereift/fertig ist)
b) sind leichter zu überzeugen, dass Aion "besser" ist zumindest was die technische Seite angeht (keine Abstürze, gute Performance auch auf schwacher hardware, kaum bugs, kein Lag, usw. usw.)

PS: NEIN, keines der Spiele wird sterben und es wird mit Sicherheit kein MMORPG das andere "killen" durch "backstab" oder so. Doch WAR hat schon einen "etwas" härteren Stand (sieht man auch am Personal(ab)umbau), während WoW nichtmal ansatzweise leiden würde, wenn so viele WoW Spieler zu Aion wechseln, wie WAR und AOC insgesamt Spieler haben...


----------



## Salute (5. August 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Blabla...... lasst mein WAR in Ruhe Blabla..
> 
> zum Kotzen Blabla...
> 
> ...




Was denn zum Beispiel?! 

Oder ists einfach nur wieder so ein "ich hau einfach nen Spruch raus, mal sehen obs stimmt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Slaargh schrieb:


> WAR ist nach wie vor nichts weiter als eine ganz große Baustelle. An allen Ecken und Enden wird immer wieder gefeilt und gemacht und getan... aber der große Wurf will einfach nicht gelingen. [..]
> 
> Ganz am Anfang, noch weit vor Release hieß es: Freut euch auf epische Massenschlachten 200 vs. 200 und das man in WAR jederzeit und an allen Orten deutlich das Gefühl hat man befände sich im Krieg. Wer an dieser Stelle müde lächelt wird mir wohl recht geben das diese Punkte definitiv nicht erreicht wurden und wohl auch nie erreicht werden.
> Für meinen Geschmack ist WAR zu 20% brauchbar aber zu 80% nervig und langweilig. Das Dauerbrennerargument "WAR hat Potential" lockt doch langsam niemanden mehr hinter dem Ofen hervor. Es ist eine Bezahl-Beta die einfach nicht zu Potte kommt. Ein ganzes Jahr ist es nun offiziell auf dem Markt.
> ...



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen, außer das mit der miserablen Balance.


----------



## Lexxer240 (5. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Aion ist eher ein MASS-PVP Spiel und wird mit Sicherheit auch seine Anzahl an WAR Spielern schlucken (natürlich auch an WoW Spielern). Ich hab WAR ja auch reaktiviert aufgrund des Patches. Spiele ab und zu mal, aber so richtig fesseln kann es mich nicht. Trotzdem habe ich mir (auf Erengrad, da ich ja schon zweimal "zwangsgeräumt"  wurde) eine neue Gilde gesucht und ich war sehr überrascht was sich dann dort im TS abgespielt hat.
> 
> Die waren gute 10 Leute im TS, alles WAR Spieler vom ersten Tag mit Rufrang 60+ und den ganzen Nachmittag, wo wir RVR zusammgen gemacht haben ist es nur folgendermaßen zugegangen:
> 
> ...






Ja wie gesagt zruzeit ist Aion hype ist kalr bei uns in der gilde zockten auch welche die beta manche sagten geil manche schrott...

Aber bin Jedem tag im ts sz orvr gruppe immer am start..wen ich vernünftig spiele bleib ich fast nirgends hängen und lags ok bei 200 man keep angriff mit viel deff..kan schonmal sein..


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. August 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Ich sage mal nicht zu den Anderen Post nur mal so allgemein weils langsam echt Lächerlich wird....:
> 
> 1:Alle vergleichen WoW mit WAR was kein wunder ist weil es wieder Volprofis gab die WAR als WoW killer sahen..was eig. jedes MMo ist das zurzeit kommt...
> 2.Ihr vergleicht Alle WoW auf dem heutigen Stand mit WAR das erst 1 Jahr alt ist....auch wen ihr sagt ja Mythik hätt sich ja das von WoW abgucken können haben sies nicht...Wers genau weis Warhammer universum gibts schon etliche Jahre länger als Warcraft wer sich was von wem "gestohlen" hat bleibt mal auser Frage..Naja auser vll. die Erfole,die Titel, was WoW ja schön nachgelierfert hat nur nicht in der Größe...
> ...



so also 

1. Man muss einfach mal WAR mit dem erfolgreichsten vergleichen, denn die Entwickler selbst haben sich solche hohen Maßstäbe gesetzt die sie nicht erreichen konnten.

2.Türlich ist das Warhammer Universum älter als das Warcraft, aber was hat das damit zu tun?Lieber gut geklaut als schlecht selbst gemacht, siehe Grafikengine von WAR und zB Aion, wenn du es gespietl hast, die aufgebohrte Far Cry I Engine, ich habe bei 1440:990 mit 8:AAF und allen Texturen auf hoch locker 99 FPS bei War komme ich selbst bei mittleren nur auf 50 Maximum. Und die Aion Grafik sieht einfach mal besser aus.

3.Schön gesagt das stimmt wohl, entweder gibts die extrem negativen oder die extrem positiven und beides ist falsch!

4.Problem ist, Mythic hat gesagt sie verschieben den Balancepatch auf mitte Juli, alle haben sich gefreut, dann war es ihnen egal, dass "nur" LoD mit 1.2 Kam, jedoch dann son scheiß da zu fabrizieren ist echt frech, was goldenes vorhergesagt und nichtmal Blech geliefert.

5.Aber Aion hat zB auch gute ansätze mit kleinen Videos die die Story unterstützen oder dem Duellmodus etc. es ist nicht alles schlecht was Aion macht und wie es bis jetzt aussieht wird Aion mindestens ein Erfolg, die Frage ist blos wie groß.Und bei WoW gibt es doch Events oder Sommersonnen event oder so?(habs bis jetzt noch nie gespielt^^)

6.Schau dir hier Leute im War forum an, die auch Fanboys sind oder die Reife von einen Vorschulkind besitzen, es ist auf keinen Fall eine WoW-Krankheit, wobei man sagen muss die Warhammer Welt ist düsterer und daher eher für Erwachsenere Spieler etwas.

7.Altdorf ist total easy zu deffen, UC ist extrem beschissen zu deffen wegen den 4 engen Eingängen 2-3 gute WBs mit dazu passenden Heiler und nix kommt durch, ist einfach so selbst wenn du von der Seite reinrusht zerpflücken dich die melee-DDs oder Tanks

8.man muss aber auch sagen, dass die Spieler "früher" zu WoW Zeiten genügsamer waren und vieles verzeiht haben, jetzt im Zeitalter wo jedes Unternehmen, dass 2&#8364; zuviel hat ein MMo rausbringt sind die Spieler verwöhnt und wollen, dass alles auf Anhieb perfekt ist, auch wenn es unmöglich ist.

BTW: Weiß einer die neuen genauen Sub Zahlen von War?


----------



## Lexxer240 (5. August 2009)

genaue zahlen?..von WAR schätze nicht man weiß sie ja nichtmal von WOW ach doch ich vergaß uhhh 11 mio leute ...Mich würde mal deutschland interresieren und zwar ohne goldfarmer und 2 3 oder 4 accounts...obs noch 500.000 werden..mh eher ned^^

1.was..wen man ein MMo rausbringt ist es dan deiner meinung nach immer der Maßstab...für sie?

2.Grafik ist schön und gut..wen comic alla wow besser gefällt na gut..war hat auch sein eigenes auch aion..wobei das alles so quietsche bunt..wen ich das spiele mein ich immer ich bin auf droge^^

3.äh jop^^

4.Jop aber das ist nicht nur bei WAR so mit großen tönen um sich zu werfen...

5.Ähm ja da gibts event aber nich wirklich so cool^^ wie in war..oder bekommen die pro event ne neue instanz oder bg?....
kämpfen die in einem sc mit torten^^?

6.Jop ich rede aber mehr von den ganzen kranken..deswegen ist der ruf der zocker auch so mies..weils leute gibt die nichts anderes mehr machen alls wow...wegen denen gibts schon sucht stellen...naja

7.Stimmt genau sagte ja das nicht perfekt..aber das was mich am meisten stört sind die wachen der deffer......man drengt sie bis zum spwan zurück  hält sie dort 1 h..und verliert trotzdem..mh?

8.Ja da erkennt man das alter..wen jeder sofort rummeckert merkt man aha..der hat keine ahnung wie es ist so etwas zu entwickeln ich weis es selber ned aber ich schätze mal es ist heftig...sich sowas zu trauen ist schon sehr mutig..und wen das spiel dan noch fehler hat braucht man nicht in jedes forum schreiben war sei zu 80% schrott wen man nur t1-t2 gesehen hat..(wobei t4 ist geschmacksache..mir gefällts vom großen und ganzen..)

9.Ja es stimmt mit WAR hat potenziel kan man nicht locken warum auch?..es stimmt man kan aus diesem spiel noch großes machen...in WoW seh ich da nicht wirklich noch eine schiene..das pvp ist meiner ansicht sinnlos..es ist krieg aber sie hocken gemeinsam in den hauptstätten..sogenante safe points?..glaub mir wen krieg ist  scheiß ich auf regeln ich MOSCH DEN STUMPN WECH^^


----------



## Brummbör (5. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Raids sind auch immer nur so schwer, wie der unfähigste Spieler sich anstellt. Illidan lag auch im 3. Versuch, Archimonde im 4. und Kel'thuzat sogar im ersten... nur Keal'thas hat 2 Raid IDs gebraucht ^^



wie viele videos und taktiken vorher angeschaut? wie wäre es mal mit selbst taktiken rausfinden und nicht nur das nachspielen was andere vorgemacht haben. wow ist zu leicht aber jede takke vorher angelesen......
ich möchte wetten dass 90% der leute die jammern wie leicht wow geworden ist nicht eine einzige taktik im endcontent selbst erarbeitet haben....


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Raids sind auch immer nur so schwer, wie der unfähigste Spieler sich anstellt. Illidan lag auch im 3. Versuch, Archimonde im 4. und Kel'thuzat sogar im ersten... nur Keal'thas hat 2 Raid IDs gebraucht ^^



Ganz ehrlich, das glaubt hier keiner, oder es ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Entweder deine Gilde hat irgendwann 1 Jahr nachdem BT live ging und nach x Patches und Nerfs erst den Weg zu Illidan geschafft oder das ist eine Lüge. Illidan im 3. Versuch als der Content noch aktuell war... genau.


----------



## Shintuargar (6. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das glaubt hier keiner, oder es ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.
> 
> Entweder deine Gilde hat irgendwann 1 Jahr nachdem BT live ging und nach x Patches und Nerfs erst den Weg zu Illidan geschafft oder das ist eine Lüge. Illidan im 3. Versuch als der Content noch aktuell war... genau.



Hey, sein Raid war sogar besser als der von Nihilum, die haben bissel länger gebraucht. Aber die sind halt auch kein Maßstab... *grins*


----------



## Pymonte (6. August 2009)

Stimmt, wir hatten BT nciht direkt nach Patch clear, sondern kamen da gra erstmal bei Keal an. Wir sind später gestartet und hatten nur 3 Raidtage. Dennoch haben wir eingeholt und pre 2.4 Ner Patch Tempel gecleared. Und da lag Illidan im 3. Versuch. Das geht, man braucht nur Top Spieler und vielelicht etwas Connection zur Top 1 Gilde des Servers.

Aber ka, warum wir das hier besprechen, ich hab dir doch auch deswegen ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Pente (6. August 2009)

Frag eigentlich nur ich mich wieso im *Warhammer Online* Bereich ständig über *World of Warcraft* diskutiert wird? Zurück zum Ursprungsthema.


----------



## Ohties (6. August 2009)

ich hatte war damals angefangen, weil wow mir zu bunt und zu kindisch war.
das problem ist: warhammer an sich ist düster, dreckig, blutig und oftmals nicht klar getrennt in gut und böse.

genau das kommt im spiel aber fast nicht rüber. ich schwinge meine axt und brate mit meinem schild dem gegner eins über. was passiert? es gibt einen lustig-bunten-haribo-effekt. dazu am besten noch eine dämliche animation, samt eines schlechten sounds. ich kann nur vermuten, dass sie krampfhaft eine usk12 wertung haben wollten aber war ging mir irgendwann auf die nerven, weil es zuviel von wow abgekupfert hat und dazu nicht mal besonders gut.

auch die 10 tage konnten mich nicht überzeugen.

die kämpfe sind teilweise immer noch so stumpf und die fähigkeiten/skillungen so langweilig, irgendwann las ich mir nicht mal mehr die werte durch.

crafting... sorry aber die ankündigung damals dazu war "es hat niemand einen nachteil wenn er nicht craftet" jo, stimmt. wie auch? bekommt ja auch keiner irgendeinen nennenswerten vorteil. dadurch ist handel unter spielern schon mal arg abgewürgt.

und dass es immer noch nicht möglich ist sich z.b. zu setzen und die mobs immer noch fast so meschugge durch die gegend ruckeln wie in der beta... hallo?

wenn in einem jahr noch mal 10 tage angeboten werden, versuche ich es wieder, allein schon weil ich warhammer seit meiner frühen jugend kenne und mag, aber ich hoffe, dass sie mal den kurs ändern und bischen mehr eigene wege gehen.


----------



## Pymonte (6. August 2009)

Also das die Mobs durch die Gegend ruckeln, das kenne ich nicht. Die Fähigkeiten sind langweilig? Tja, dann scheint WAR nicht dein Fall zu sein als Spiel. Daran kann auch der beste Programmierer nichts ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Crafting ist sinnlos, und das ist auch gut so. Ich will nicht erst 8 Berufe mit 4 Twinks meistern um meinen Char voll und ganz zur Geltung bringen zu können. Die beiden berufe reichen da voll und ganz aus.

Für Bluteffekte gibts übrigens ein nettes Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also das die Mobs durch die Gegend ruckeln, das kenne ich nicht. Die Fähigkeiten sind langweilig? Tja, dann scheint WAR nicht dein Fall zu sein als Spiel. Daran kann auch der beste Programmierer nichts ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man muss aber sagen, dass Crafting fehlt, denn was wäre ein Zwerg ohne eine Axt? wie wird eine Axt hergestellt? durch einen Waffenschmied ! Und wieso kann ein Spieler diese Rolle nicht übernehmen, damit identifiziert sich der Spieler mehr mit seiner Waffe, wenn die gecrafteten Äxte, Hämmer usw. z.B. sehr gut brauchbar sind und einen anständigen Ersatz bringen für den Loot in Instanzen? Wie wäre es, dass wenn man eine Axt herstellen möchte z.B.  die ähnlich so gut ist wie die Axt aus den 2. ÖQ Step in den haupstädten, man wirklich viel und edle Mats braucht, dass man wirklich Aufwand betreiben muss, der sich am ende aber auch lohnt, und durch diesen "Dienst" kann man sagen, hilft der Krieger seiner Seite, weil er eben ne bessere Waffe hat ^^

Oder warum gibt es sowas wie Erste Hilfe nicht? Jeder Krieger muss sich verarzten können, sonst geht er schneller Hops als er schade sagen kann.

Und die Zwerge sind doch so ein großes,Bergbau fasziniertes Volk, allein das startgebiet, strotz nur so vor Erzen, jedoch stehen die da dumm rum und der Spieler kann die blos schön ansehen, dass ist auch sinnlos in meinen Augen.Von mir aus Zwerge Bergbau und Waffenschmied/Rüstungsschmied, Elfen--> Erste Hilfe und Menschen  mh auch irgendein einzigartigen Beruf , die nur diese Rasse kann bzw. erlernen kann, weil Elfen und Bergbau das passt nicht so als Bsp.

Ich glaub ich bin extrem vom THema abgedriftet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (6. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Man muss aber sagen, dass Crafting fehlt, denn was wäre ein Zwerg ohne eine Axt? wie wird eine Axt hergestellt? durch einen Waffenschmied ! Und wieso kann ein Spieler diese Rolle nicht übernehmen, damit identifiziert sich der Spieler mehr mit seiner Waffe, wenn die gecrafteten Äxte, Hämmer usw. z.B. sehr gut brauchbar sind und einen anständigen Ersatz bringen für den Loot in Instanzen? Wie wäre es, dass wenn man eine Axt herstellen möchte z.B.  die ähnlich so gut ist wie die Axt aus den 2. ÖQ Step in den haupstädten, man wirklich viel und edle Mats braucht, dass man wirklich Aufwand betreiben muss, der sich am ende aber auch lohnt, und durch diesen "Dienst" kann man sagen, hilft der Krieger seiner Seite, weil er eben ne bessere Waffe hat ^^
> 
> Oder warum gibt es sowas wie Erste Hilfe nicht? Jeder Krieger muss sich verarzten können, sonst geht er schneller Hops als er schade sagen kann.
> 
> ...



Nur das ein Waffenschmied selten auch ein fahrender Soldat/Abenteurer ist. Waffen/Rüstungen/Kriegsmaschinen werden von Spezialisten hergestellt, diese arbeiten vermutlich ihr Leben lang in der Werkstatt und ziehen nur in den Krieg, wenn sie direkt angegriffen werden. 
So mal nebenbei sich ne Waffe schmieden ist mal sowas von unreal. 

Von mir aus kanns anderes Crafting geben, aber versucht nicht hier mit Realität zu erklären. Der Eisenbrecher wird seine Waffe aus der Waffenkammer des Familienclans bekommen. Ein Zwerg mag noch irgendwann mal in seinem Leben einen Beruf einschlagen und daher auch selbst schmieden können. Aber es ist unwwahrscheinlich, dass ein Eisenbrecher sich dann mal 8(!) Monate lang eine Runenwaffe schmiedet. Das ist nicht so wie in den tollen Heldensagen, wo der Held mal ein Grobschmied war und sich dann aus einem Klumpen Erz den mächtigen Drachentöter-Bihänder schmiedet.

Es könnte natürlich wie in UO oder dem Warhammer P'n'P Karrieren geben, die primär Craften. Die können dann gern gute Sachen herstellen, im Kampf wären sie dann aber zu fast nix zu gebrauchen, außer etwas Support.


----------

